# Strines ride (just outside Peaks) Sheffield



## marinyork (9 Aug 2009)

Anybody interested in a Strines Ride (the South Yorkshire one, not the Manchester one) in August/early Sept. The idea would be to go past Strines and as many of the 9 reservoirs in the surrounding valleys as possible. Probably two stopping points in Low Bradfield/Langsett. Starting points could be near ladybower where there is plenty of parking or Sheffield Railway Station.


----------



## dan_bo (10 Aug 2009)

OOhhh i'm good for the 2nd half of september.


----------



## hulver (10 Aug 2009)

Yes I'm interested.

September is better for me.


----------



## Landslide (10 Aug 2009)

marinyork said:


> The idea would be to go past Strines and as many of the 9 reservoirs in the surrounding valleys as possible.



Sadist.


----------



## longers (10 Aug 2009)

Yes please, August is full so September is best. I'd meet you over that way somewhere.


----------



## Bokonon (10 Aug 2009)

I'd be interested, but I think the weekend of 19/20 is the only one I have free in September.


----------



## marinyork (10 Aug 2009)

Guessing it'll be September then .


----------



## Alun (10 Aug 2009)

Sounds good, I'd be up for that.


----------



## colly (10 Aug 2009)

September would be good I think, nothing looming on the horizon so far so count me in.


----------



## bonj2 (10 Aug 2009)

maybe 26/27 sept if i don't end up going away the week after.

there's a peak audax on 20 sept you know, which i'm doing: http://www.aukweb.net/cal/index.htm could make it that?

is mortimer road _really_ that rewarding?


----------



## longers (11 Aug 2009)

bonj said:


> there's a peak audax on 20 sept you know,




Ta for the reminder - I now can't do the Strines ride on the 20th Sept.


----------



## bonj2 (11 Aug 2009)

longers said:


> Ta for the reminder - I now can't do the Strines ride on the 20th Sept.



see you there then


----------



## marinyork (11 Aug 2009)

Is there anything on the actual route, I've had a look at the autumn in the peaks thing and there doesn't seem to be much apart from gpx file.


----------



## bonj2 (11 Aug 2009)

marinyork said:


> Is there anything on the actual route, I've had a look at the autumn in the peaks thing and there doesn't seem to be much apart from gpx file.



here you go i've imported it
http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/336673


----------



## marinyork (11 Aug 2009)

All right, thanks, looks good.


----------



## longers (14 Aug 2009)

Back to the Strines Ride 

I've been reminded told that I've got a Christening to go to on 6th Sept so am now only free w/e's of 12/13th and 26/27th.


----------



## iLB (22 Aug 2009)

i'm in sheffield from the 20th september on


----------



## marinyork (22 Aug 2009)

It will be September as I have something to do next weekend. Anyway the route will be something like this www.bikehike.co.uk/mapview.php?id=16848 and ilovebikes would be very welcome to come.


----------



## bonj2 (22 Aug 2009)

looks good
might be up for that


----------



## Aperitif (22 Aug 2009)

Will you buy us a beer bonj?


----------



## bonj2 (22 Aug 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Will you buy us a beer bonj?



yeah sure
why are you gonna be there as well?


----------



## MacB (22 Aug 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Will you buy us a beer bonj?




not planning a Southern invasion there, are you Teef? just out to PUNish the Northerners eh?(I can't believe I just typed that!!!)


----------



## Aperitif (23 Aug 2009)

Hello Al - thoughts are on a trip. It would be interesting to see the beautiful countryside featured in the ride report photos from that area. Coming?


----------



## marinyork (23 Aug 2009)

I can certainly get your some if you want Aperitif.


----------



## bonj2 (23 Aug 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Hello Al - thoughts are on a trip. It would be interesting to see the beautiful countryside featured in the ride report photos from that area. Coming?



yeah you should come too Macbludge, you'd love the gradual undulations of the mortimer road and the lovely gentle climb from low bradfield to high bradfield.  :


----------



## MacB (23 Aug 2009)

bonj said:


> yeah you should come too Macbludge, you'd love the gradual undulations of the mortimer road and the lovely gentle climb from low bradfield to high bradfield.  :



giving it serious thought, suspect that this could be a tougher ride than anything I've taken on yet, so that is a little daunting. I also need to consider my ability to keep up, I know Teef would look after me, but one doesn't like to 'take the piss'. Far more daunting is the plan I am beginning to hatch in order to secure a 'pass' for the trip.

Teef, you're not having any crazy ideas like cycling there and back are you, I was assuming we'd be letting the train take the strain(or the car I suppose).


----------



## bonj2 (23 Aug 2009)

MacB said:


> giving it serious thought, suspect that this could be a tougher ride than anything I've taken on yet, so that is a little daunting. I also need to consider my ability to keep up, I know Teef would look after me, but one doesn't like to 'take the piss'. Far more daunting is the plan I am beginning to hatch in order to secure a 'pass' for the trip.
> 
> Teef, you're not having any crazy ideas like cycling there and back are you, I was assuming we'd be letting the train take the strain(or the car I suppose).



wouldn't worry too much about keeping up - it's a social ride really not a race, i'm sure the faster ones will wait for the slower. main thing is to make usre you're appropriately fed, geared, and tyred


----------



## bonj2 (23 Aug 2009)

hey i like that bikehike site how it pans the OS map in sync with the road map.


----------



## mike e (23 Aug 2009)

Be very afraid Mac and Teef, there be big scary hills oop north don't you know, especially around Sheffield. You can't cycle more than 100yds on the flat..

If you decide catch the train, check out:-

www.nationalexpresseastcoast.com which run trains from Kings Cross to Doncaster (easy connection to Sheffield)

or

www.eastmidlandtrains.co.uk which run trains direct from St Pancras to Sheffield

Either way you will need to book your bike on the train as well.


----------



## mike e (23 Aug 2009)

Correction to the above

www.eastmidlandstrains.co.uk


----------



## MacB (23 Aug 2009)

Is there an offical date, time and start point agreed yet? I'd like to work out if feasible etc.


----------



## marinyork (23 Aug 2009)

It's looking like the 26th or 27th of September from what people have said and the Peaks Audax being the week before. I was considering putting a poll up but demand seems to be 2nd half of September.

The starting point would probably be the giant urinal sculpture outside Sheffield Railway Station. This is for other people coming outside of the city and Sheffield lost it's urban railway stations - there isn't one anywhere near Strines. As for time, that would depend on how far away people are coming. Another meet up would point might be Hillsborough Park/SWFC this would still be good for some people and can be reached by pootling along from the railway station in about 15 mins.

As for starting time, the trains, particularly eastmidlands from London are very slow, that'd certainly be factored in.


----------



## bonj2 (23 Aug 2009)

travelodge? come up prev. night. t's what i do on sportives.


----------



## Aperitif (24 Aug 2009)

7:55 Saturday gets into Shef at 10:11 - return train could leave at 19:27 to arrive at St Panc. 21:41. No stops. First Class internet fare = £38 (Std = £34!)

Going to do it anyone? Of course, given the times, the ride needs to be tailored to fit the Southern softies who need to rush home to their comfort blankets and hot water bottles before they change into pumpkins at midnight but hey!

Anyone interested in a day trip? I did think of Travelodge but I'm only silly - not a sadist.

Oh - and this clashes with an Auntie Helen ride down South...


----------



## Soltydog (24 Aug 2009)

I'd be up for it, but can only make the Sunday 27th out of dates being proposed & the train services are pretty poor on Sundays. Could be in Sheffield for 10 past 10


----------



## topcat1 (25 Aug 2009)

Cant make the 26 as i'm having breakfeast with Auntie Helen.


----------



## topcat1 (26 Aug 2009)

I'm now joining Aperitif and MacB and hope to meet you all.


----------



## bonj2 (26 Aug 2009)

is it 27th then ?


----------



## Aperitif (26 Aug 2009)

marinyork
bonj
longers
dan bo
colly
hulver
soltydog
MacB
topcat1
Aperitif
mike e? (Although it is probably not far enough from Hull to bother...  )
ilovebikesfresher
Start time: 10:30, 11:00? 

Duration?

Do-able on fixed? 

Weather: Warm, rain free and tailing breeze at times...

Café stop: Debenhams in the Sheff. Precinct? Armed guard for the bikes?

Parking for LWB Trafic (posse wagon) please?


----------



## ColinJ (26 Aug 2009)

Aperitif said:


> marinyork
> bonj
> longers
> dan bo
> ...


I'm not coming along but I have ridden that way before and I can safely say that if you can ride _that road_ on fixed, then you can probably ride _everything_ on fixed!


----------



## mike e (26 Aug 2009)

Teef, regarding your weather prediction - when was the last time you visited the north of the country?

I'll have you know Hull to Sheffield is still a fair old trek....

Is this ride planned for the Saturday 26th Sept or Sunday 27th Sept?

The gauntlet has been well and truly dropped on riding this fixed......


----------



## iLB (26 Aug 2009)

the saturday would be good, then i can go and visit the sheff rec boys on the sunday...


----------



## bonj2 (26 Aug 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Do-able on fixed?



that i would love to see


----------



## longers (27 Aug 2009)

Just a thought but if there be Southerners arriving by van then would an out of town starting/meeting point be easiest for them?

It's MarinYorks ride so this is just a suggestion from me.


----------



## Aperitif (27 Aug 2009)

Good point longers - shall we meet in Brum?


----------



## marinyork (27 Aug 2009)

People are welcome to meet up further north near Hillsborough Park, SWFC/Malin Bridge. However, unlike other cities Sheffield doesn't have any urban motorway and the M1 circles the city from the east, so it doesn't get you anywhere nearer a motorway. I have to cycle past Sheffield Railway station anyway so if anybody does get the train - Dan Bo, Soltydog etc I will be able to meet up.


----------



## redjedi (1 Sep 2009)

Mike e told me about this one yesterday, and it seems only fair to do make a little jaunt oop north for a ride.

This could coincide quite nicely with a trip across to Lincoln to visit my Mum and grandparents, who I've promised to go and see sooner rather than later.

So if there's room in 'teefs van for one more, I could come up with the other southern pansies, then train it across to Lincoln afterwards.

Just looked at the route, and it look like a charming little ride around the coutryside .....  (note to self, never click on elevation details)

I may need a larger cassette or a compact chainset for this one.


----------



## marinyork (1 Sep 2009)

It's nearly all countryside apart from the first 3 miles and last 3 miles.


----------



## hulver (1 Sep 2009)

I've just looked at the elevation profile, and it's finally prompted me to order that that megarange freehub I've been meaning to get for a while.


----------



## marinyork (1 Sep 2009)

I don't think anybody needs any new kit for this ride. There are some very fit riders coming along (not me). If we ran out of time or it was killing riders there is slack built into the ride - we could cut off 4 miles after Wightwizzle or ditch the last major climb of the day out of Oughtibridge although that'd be a shame to lose Burley Stones etc.

There aren't any super climbs, some of them are short and sharper 200ft ones and some 500 footers. The kinks on the strines road are short and nasty but we'll all get over at whatever pace.


----------



## bonj2 (1 Sep 2009)

marinyork said:


> I don't think anybody needs any new kit for this ride. There are some very fit riders coming along (not me). If we ran out of time or it was killing riders there is slack built into the ride - we could cut off 4 miles after Wightwizzle or ditch the last major climb of the day out of Oughtibridge although that'd be a shame to lose Burley Stones etc.
> 
> There aren't any super climbs, some of them are short and sharper 200ft ones and some 500 footers. The kinks on the strines road are short and nasty but we'll all get over at whatever pace.



Ah but i notice you've split the two monstrous gulfs up (ewden beck and strines dike) with the windy bank descent (you have got windy bank as a descent haven't you?)


----------



## bonj2 (1 Sep 2009)

bonj said:


> you have got windy bank as a descent haven't you?


edit: *twice* if i'm reading it right!


----------



## hulver (1 Sep 2009)

marinyork said:


> I don't think anybody needs any new kit for this ride. There are some very fit riders coming along (not me). If we ran out of time or it was killing riders there is slack built into the ride - we could cut off 4 miles after Wightwizzle or ditch the last major climb of the day out of Oughtibridge although that'd be a shame to lose Burley Stones etc.
> 
> There aren't any super climbs, some of them are short and sharper 200ft ones and some 500 footers. The kinks on the strines road are short and nasty but we'll all get over at whatever pace.



The climb from Low to High Bradfield looks pretty nasty.

I've been meaning to get the megarange for a while, so this is a good excuse. I'm rubbish at hills anyway.

Any cafe stops planned?


----------



## Aperitif (1 Sep 2009)

hulver said:


> The climb from Low to High Bradfield looks pretty nasty.
> 
> I've been meaning to get the megarange for a while, so this is a good excuse. I'm rubbish at hills anyway.
> 
> *Any cafe stops planned?*



Yes- half way up the M1...we softies haven't got all day you know.


----------



## marinyork (1 Sep 2009)

bonj said:


> Ah but i notice you've split the two monstrous gulfs up (ewden beck and strines dike) with the windy bank descent (you have got windy bank as a descent haven't you?)



Yes, it is a descent. It is down twice. If the Wightwizzle shortcut was taken it would be once but we'll leave that to the day. The split is just to offer some variation, break and cafe stop in the middle.



hulver said:


> The climb from Low to High Bradfield looks pretty nasty.
> 
> I've been meaning to get the megarange for a while, so this is a good excuse. I'm rubbish at hills anyway.
> 
> Any cafe stops planned?



Yes. Bonj's posts subtly allude to cafe stops. One in Low Bradfield at the Plough and one at the cafe on the Stocksbridge Bypass at Langsett. We'll also be going past Hillsborough and sarny shops before the pre-climb. We also go past Oughtibridge.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Sep 2009)

Hi guys.

I said that I wasn't going to be coming along, but there is the outside chance that I might be able to after all. Have you definitely decided on Sunday 27th September? I've looked through the thread several times and I can't see anywhere where it has been confirmed!


----------



## bonj2 (1 Sep 2009)

marinyork said:


> Yes. Bonj's posts subtly allude to cafe stops. One in Low Bradfield at the Plough and one at the cafe on the Stocksbridge Bypass at Langsett. We'll also be going past Hillsborough and sarny shops before the pre-climb. We also go past Oughtibridge.



what caff is there at langsett? I've only ever seen evidence of two pubs, one right opposite and one further down called the mustard pot that there's loads of signs to


----------



## bonj2 (1 Sep 2009)

ColinJ said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I said that I wasn't going to be coming along, but there is the outside chance that I might be able to after all. Have you definitely decided on Sunday 27th September? I've looked through the thread several times and I can't see anywhere where it has been confirmed!



no I don't think it has Colin, afaik it's either 26th or 27th, but which hasn't been decided yet.


----------



## marinyork (1 Sep 2009)

Bank View Cafe, or whatever it's called. Unfortunately they have a faulty website IIRC. I'll go up and take a photo of the menu and all that at some point. I think it's 9am-5pm everyday. It's in a stone building with car park on the north side of the bypass. It may have been a pub in the past, I'm not sure.


----------



## marinyork (1 Sep 2009)

Hi ColinJ. 

I should really put a poll up. It hasn't been decided (I think) just that it is that weekend. I think ILB wanted it on the Saturday so he could go on a club run the morning after (which will probably cover some of the same area), whether he'd be offended and not come along if everybody else wanted it on a Sunday or whether it was a mild preference and he'd still like to meet up with the Southern CCers and Northerners anyway I cannot say. To me it doesn't make the slightest difference. The Langsett Cafe is open till 5pm on a Sunday I think, if it wasn't that would be one of the practical considerations, as are trains although most of the outliers are not coming by train, I know that now. 

The apparent relaxed attitude to this on my part is mostly that I'm used to riding with groups of ever dwindling numbers of people and whoever turns up (or nobody on quite a few occasions) is whatever happens. Posting a ride idea on the internet and having loads of people turn up is very flattering and feels slightly mad in the twitter direction. Having to hurry at great speed to get to other people's rides I'm also not wanting to dictate that the ride starts at the crack of dawn. I have exactly the same problem coming to your rides ColinJ.


----------



## bonj2 (1 Sep 2009)

marinyork said:


> Yes. Bonj's posts subtly allude to cafe stops. One in Low Bradfield at the Plough and one at the cafe on the Stocksbridge Bypass at Langsett. We'll also be going past Hillsborough and sarny shops before the pre-climb. We also go past Oughtibridge.



yeah there's a good pork sandwich shop on middlewood road, NOT beres, the other one on t' same side as the coop


----------



## marinyork (1 Sep 2009)

bonj said:


> yeah there's a good pork sandwich shop on middlewood road, NOT beres, the other one on t' same side as the coop



I was trying to hint along those lines to Longers, Dan Bo or other people that might meet up in Hillsborough but opening times of that is something I definitely am not certain about.


----------



## bonj2 (1 Sep 2009)

marinyork said:


> I was trying to hint along those lines to Longers, Dan Bo or other people that might meet up in Hillsborough but opening times of that is something I definitely am not certain about.



prob'ly isn't open on sunday actually.


----------



## hulver (1 Sep 2009)

ColinJ said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I said that I wasn't going to be coming along, but there is the outside chance that I might be able to after all. Have you definitely decided on Sunday 27th September? I've looked through the thread several times and I can't see anywhere where it has been confirmed!



Looks like I can't do the Sunday, I've just spotted that I might have to go to a Chiristening on that day.

I'll only be able to make the ride if it's on Saturday.


----------



## bonj2 (1 Sep 2009)

i'd *_prefer_* saturday, then i can go on the club run on sunday, but would still come if it was on sunday.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Sep 2009)

marinyork said:


> Hi ColinJ.
> 
> I should really put a poll up. It hasn't been decided (I think) just that it is that weekend. I think ILB wanted it on the Saturday so he could go on a club run the morning after (which will probably cover some of the same area), whether he'd be offended and not come along if everybody else wanted it on a Sunday or whether it was a mild preference and he'd still like to meet up with the Southern CCers and Northerners anyway I cannot say. To me it doesn't make the slightest difference. The Langsett Cafe is open till 5pm on a Sunday I think, if it wasn't that would be one of the practical considerations, as are trains although most of the outliers are not coming by train, I know that now.
> 
> The apparent relaxed attitude to this on my part is mostly that I'm used to riding with groups of ever dwindling numbers of people and whoever turns up (or nobody on quite a few occasions) is whatever happens. Posting a ride idea on the internet and having loads of people turn up is very flattering and feels slightly mad in the twitter direction. Having to hurry at great speed to get to other people's rides I'm also not wanting to dictate that the ride starts at the crack of dawn. I have exactly the same problem coming to your rides ColinJ.


I'll wait until the decision has been made about the date. If it is the Saturday then I could come by train if I could put up with about 4 hours of travelling and hanging about at stations. On Sundays, the first train from Hebden Bridge is at almost 10:00 so I can never get anywhere by a reasonable time so I could only make it if I got a lift.


----------



## Aperitif (1 Sep 2009)

Can't you ride to the start Colin - only 60 miles or so...


----------



## marinyork (1 Sep 2009)

It's actually about 38 to one of the meeting points. The really crazy thing is it's only about 25 miles to the cafe, just ColinJ wouldn't have much of a ride!


----------



## MacB (1 Sep 2009)

Folks(Marin) I still need to broach the subject of a pass out and it would be easier if I wasn't trying to get a rolling pass for either day.


----------



## Aperitif (1 Sep 2009)

MacB said:


> Folks(Marin) I still need to broach the subject of a pass out and it would be easier if I wasn't trying to get a rolling pass for either day.



+1
+2
+3


----------



## ColinJ (1 Sep 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Can't you ride to the start Colin - only 60 miles or so...


Ho ho - I may like hills, but I don't like them _that_ much!


----------



## marinyork (1 Sep 2009)

Set up a poll. It's that way -->. The second one I set up (not the one I asked deleted) is the more useful.


----------



## topcat1 (9 Sep 2009)

bump!


----------



## MacB (9 Sep 2009)

I thought this was all agreed for the Saturday, just awaiting final posting of meet point, times and any other info. Then we can make arrangements to set the Teefmobile in motion.


----------



## marinyork (9 Sep 2009)

I thought Teef already knew this. I've given him the information of the car park next to Sheffield railway station and roads nearby that you can park on. Unfortunately at 10:30am the cafe across the road in the Showroom isn't open yet, that's one thing I've been working on.

P.S. If you want to familiarise yourself with the area, it's all on streetview. If you want some other cafe other than in the railway station I can try and find one.

The first lot are meeting at Sheffield Railway station front at 10:30am (as that was the sort of time 'teef wanted). This is about 3 miles from the second meeting point and is fairly flat ride out. We'll pass close to some public toilets and various places people can buy snacks if they so wish before the low climb starts on Loxley Road. I wouldn't worry MacB, I live 12 mins away from the railway station by bike, I can come and find you all easily enough if you get lost parking up in a side street.

Unfortunately http://www.bikehike.co.uk/mapview.php?id=16848 is on bikehike without street view, although there are optical pictures. Easy enough to find. The climb (and countryside) starts on the B6077.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Sep 2009)

I've had a think about it and I really can't afford to spend half of my weekly food/drink/travel/everything-else budget on a half-day ride, very nice though I'm sure it will be! 

Have a great ride folks. I'll come along on another one when I'm either not so skint, or when I can cadge a lift to get there.


----------



## marinyork (9 Sep 2009)

That's fair enough Colin. I may be able to offer you a life another time. Having said that if other West Riding people want to do a bit of Strines and area further north we could always have a meeting point much further north e.g. Penistone or Huddersfield. I was pondering whether Longers would want to do Holme Moss again at some point, I think we just need to do it a bit earlier before it ices up.


----------



## Aperitif (9 Sep 2009)

OK - the van is 2.000 metres high. Does the Station car park have a height restriction barrier. We can all duck as we pass through but just checking...
Arrival time would be around 10.00 I guess, barring problems en route.

Alastair
Dave
Luke - on the return trip..
Self

*Two** places available for this 'Sortie to the Strines' [London to the North and return] I was mentioning only last week that I took a look at all the lovely reservoirs, surrounded by muddy streams - until I realised that the brown was the elevation lines on the map!

I'm looking forward to seeing fields of mushy peas and the brass band instrument factory me. 


* Did anyone express an interest - apart from Matt? - after last weeks ride? By Saturday afternoon I could have asked for volunteers to unicycle up Everest and got takers but just to be serious for a momento...


----------



## Origamist (9 Sep 2009)

I'm dense and lazy - which Saturday is this?


----------



## marinyork (9 Sep 2009)

26th of September


----------



## marinyork (9 Sep 2009)

Erm, the Turner Street car park officially lists the height restriction as 1.8 metres. I could check that and the other ones I suppose.


----------



## Davywalnuts (9 Sep 2009)

Aperitif said:


> *Two** places available for this 'Sortie to the Strines'
> * Did anyone express an interest - apart from Matt? - after last weeks ride? By Saturday afternoon I could have asked for volunteers to unicycle up Everest and got takers but just to be serious for a momento...



I think we had a chat about it on the way to Whitstable, so, yeh, I am kinda interested if thats okay? As in, I need to check my diary, which seems fine, and as in my lowest gear ratio is 39x25, will this be enough?

And, also as in will you lot put up with me again? Am not drinking! LOL!


----------



## Aperitif (9 Sep 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> I think we had a chat about it on the way to Whitstable, so, yeh, I am kinda interested if thats okay? As in, I need to check my diary, which seems fine, and as in my lowest gear ratio is *39x25*, will this be enough?
> 
> And, also as in will you lot put up with me again? Am not drinking! LOL!



What's that Davy? Waist size v trouser length?


----------



## Davywalnuts (9 Sep 2009)

Aperitif said:


> What's that Davy? Waist size v trouser length?


----------



## marinyork (9 Sep 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> I think we had a chat about it on the way to Whitstable, so, yeh, I am kinda interested if thats okay? As in, I need to check my diary, which seems fine, and as in my lowest gear ratio is 39x25, will this be enough?
> 
> And, also as in will you lot put up with me again? Am not drinking! LOL!



I don't ride a double, you'd have to ask Longers. The first bit of the ride is flat and the climb out of loxley is a low gradient and steady. You don't meet any hills till quite a few miles in when warmed up. The issue would really be how well you can handle the gradient kicking up to 10% for a small climb of 200ft as it does a number of times on the ride or spiking above 10% as part of a medium climb of 400ft or more as it does less often. There aren't any super climbs on there, there are lots of little climbs, although they are close together and some of them quite sharp.


----------



## Origamist (9 Sep 2009)

Martin, if there's still a space going in the van, I should be able to make this. I've got 6 days in North Wales next week to practice hauling my 14 stone over hills...


----------



## Origamist (9 Sep 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> I think we had a chat about it on the way to Whitstable, so, yeh, I am kinda interested if thats okay? As in, I need to check my diary, which seems fine, and as in my lowest gear ratio is 39x25, will this be enough?
> 
> And, also as in will you lot put up with me again? Am not drinking! LOL!




You'll be fine on 39/25. I'd try to lose 20lbs though


----------



## MacB (9 Sep 2009)

Davy, that gives you a low of 41 inches, my triple only has a couple of gears lower than that. You could maybe get yourself a broader range cassette, 10 speed 11-32 would do it, assuming all other bits would work with it. Alternatively a compact double chainring would give you a similar two lower gears on existing cassette, if the inner ring was a 34.

Final option is just to try harder


----------



## Aperitif (9 Sep 2009)

You're in.

I'm not taking a bike by the way - just driving up for a look around in the rain...


----------



## MacB (9 Sep 2009)

Aperitif said:


> You're in.
> 
> I'm not taking a bike by the way - just driving up for a look around in the rain...



is the wagon big enough for the Walnuts thighs, even relaxed?


----------



## Davywalnuts (9 Sep 2009)

Origamist said:


> You'll be fine on 39/25. I'd try to lose 20lbs though



With a kebab n chips with humous at 1am this morning after lotsa beer, and same again tonight, I might struggle!! I did burn at least 300kcals off it cycling home though!

MacB, Ive just changed the cassette over but upgrading the crankset next month to a 50/36, unless I have funds come through sooner! 

Thanks Marin, that should be okay!


----------



## Davywalnuts (9 Sep 2009)

MacB said:


> is the wagon big enough for the Walnuts thighs, even relaxed?



Or wide enough for those butterfly bars? 

Infact, why do they call them butterfly bars? They are neither delicate, light or good to look at...


----------



## marinyork (9 Sep 2009)

I think official climbs, it kicks up to around 10% or higher twelve times. However only about 5 of these are medium or large climbs. I think the worst one is about 2 miles that has an average gradient of about 5.2% and there's a shorter that is a bit less than 9% over about a mile near the end.


----------



## Aperitif (9 Sep 2009)

Numbers that look nicer on beer bottles - not maps...


----------



## marinyork (9 Sep 2009)

I'm sure some people can test that theory at The Plough.


----------



## Davywalnuts (9 Sep 2009)

marinyork said:


> I'm sure some people can test that theory at The Plough.



Some people best not test that theory...


----------



## Origamist (9 Sep 2009)

Have just read all of the thread -this looks like a great ride and am looking forward to meeting everyone and tackling a hilly route for a change...


----------



## iLB (9 Sep 2009)

just an early warning, *freshers mania* is the night before this, my physical state may not be brilliant...


----------



## Origamist (9 Sep 2009)

ilovebikes said:


> just an early warning, *freshers mania* is the night before this, my physical state may not be brilliant...



Good plan, Andy - get your excuses in early...


----------



## iLB (9 Sep 2009)

Origamist said:


> Good plan, Andy - get your excuses in early...



well you already sublty mentioned about being 14 stone so...

and davey has complained about gearing...

anyone else?


----------



## Origamist (9 Sep 2009)

ilovebikes said:


> well you already sublty mentioned about being 14 stone so...
> 
> and davey has complained about gearing...
> 
> anyone else?



That was reverse psychology. Ha, ha, I'm actually 13st 11lbs! I'm gonna fly up them hills like a proverbial rat up a drainpipe!


----------



## longers (9 Sep 2009)

Origamist said:


> <snip> am looking forward to meeting everyone <snip>



Same here, it'll be good to see a lot of "faces" only known as words previously. 
Good on you for making the effort.

Not familiar with most of the route myself but it should be excellent riding.


----------



## Aperitif (9 Sep 2009)

Well I'm 102kg, my bike is about 47 years younger than my corpse...erm, I'll be TEC - ie: at the back err...I can't get my helmet on over my Rutland County...

...and I'm sure the posse look forward to the return match!  (If there is space on one of the rides that is...)


----------



## iLB (9 Sep 2009)

^^ who's that going the wrong way then? tsk tsk ^^


----------



## Aperitif (9 Sep 2009)

Davy - of course! Popping back to change something or other on his funky zebra...


----------



## iLB (9 Sep 2009)

must be riding fixed down a hill, no feet on the pedals and they are still turning


----------



## MacB (9 Sep 2009)

How this road trip will speed by, Teef punning along and Davy massaging his thighs


----------



## Aperitif (9 Sep 2009)

Southern posse:

MacB - Alastair
topcat1 - Dave
Origamist - Matt
Davywhitewallnuts - Davywhitewallnuts
Redjedi - Luke

ONE MORE PLACE. (But I'm a bit concerned about the thigh relaxation situation - as MacB rightly points out.)

Davy wants to know if a) There's a bar  a food stop c) A lap dancing club handy, and d) his usual 'highly strung' athlete facilities...


----------



## Aperitif (9 Sep 2009)

ilovebikes said:


> must be riding fixed down a hill, no feet on the pedals and they are still turning




Did you see that nutter Lee doing that last Friday? Maniac!


----------



## Origamist (9 Sep 2009)

MacB said:


> How this road trip will speed by, Teef punning along and Davy massaging his thighs



Mmm, good point. I'm going to bring some light reading: _The Sickness Unto Death_ sounds promising...


----------



## bonj2 (9 Sep 2009)

marinyork said:


> Erm, the Turner Street car park officially lists the height restriction as 1.8 metres. I could check that and the other ones I suppose.



riverside one has height restriction of 6'3" but i've seen a tranny get in there - it just clips the barrier slightly but it's one of these that's hanging on chains so doesn't matter. No staff at the riverside one on sat usually.
The other q-park one at castlegate (broad street) is probably the same but is staffed.


----------



## arallsopp (9 Sep 2009)

Ahem... Evey just gave me a pass for this. Oh balls. Going to have to get to a real browser and check those gradients. Still on two rings upfront, and a mysterious creaking from the idlers...


----------



## iLB (9 Sep 2009)

*yey*


----------



## longers (9 Sep 2009)

*stocks up on cable ties*


----------



## iLB (9 Sep 2009)

longers said:


> *stocks up on cable ties*



good luck, i think andy used the entire UK stock of cable ties during the LEL


----------



## longers (9 Sep 2009)

I took one to Thorne but forgot to give him it. It had a good luck message on it from CC too.


----------



## Aperitif (9 Sep 2009)

MacB - Alastair
topcat1 - Dave
Origamist - Matt
Davywhitewallnuts - Davywhitewallnuts
Redjedi - Luke
Oralsopp = arallsopp - Andy

I might bring my new steed - a 'Van Fullofus'


----------



## Aperitif (10 Sep 2009)

180 earth miles to Shef.
Absolute latest k.o. is 07:00
Clapham Junction the place to meet?


----------



## MacB (10 Sep 2009)

Aperitif said:


> 180 earth miles to Shef.
> Absolute latest k.o. is 07:00
> Clapham Junction the place to meet?



Teef, I can train, cycle or drive to any meet point that's convenient, could also collect one other en route, if driving. So sort with the others and I'll fit to whatever you decide....Al


----------



## Origamist (10 Sep 2009)

Aperitif said:


> 180 earth miles to Shef.
> Absolute latest k.o. is 07:00
> Clapham Junction the place to meet?



CJ is very good for me.


----------



## Davywalnuts (10 Sep 2009)

Origamist said:


> CJ is very good for me.



+1

Must remember sun tan this time, my head is peeling badly!


----------



## arallsopp (11 Sep 2009)

Darn. -1 from me. Sorry all. The day pass still stands, but I really need to spend some time with the family. Work has been mental for the last few weeks, and I've been out the house from 0700 to 2230 every day. Got to take some time to be a daddy and a husband, but hope to see some of you on the next FNRttC.

Oh, and say "Hi" to Longers from me, and thank him for the food


----------



## Aperitif (11 Sep 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> +1
> 
> Must remember sun tan this time, my head is peeling badly!



This is not doing my visio-imaginary perceptions any good at all...


----------



## redjedi (13 Sep 2009)

It's all moved along nicely in here.

So it's 10-10.30 at Sheffield station. 

And I'll get my excuse of inadequate gears in now as well 

53/25 is also my lowest gear B)

Any room at the back for one more Teef? I'm starting to think that this will be the first ride which requires me to walk


----------



## Aperitif (13 Sep 2009)

redjedi said:


> It's all moved along nicely in here.
> 
> So it's 10-10.30 at Sheffield station.
> 
> ...



Have you been boozing with Davy? You must mean 25/53


----------



## redjedi (13 Sep 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Have you been boozing with Davy? You must mean 25/53



 25 at the front? I don't think I could pedal fast enough to even keep it upright.

and I'm never going boozing with Davy again


----------



## bonj2 (13 Sep 2009)

redjedi said:


> 25 at the front? I don't think I could pedal fast enough to even keep it upright.
> 
> and I'm never going boozing with Davy again



my mtb's got 22/36 on the front. quite a popular combination.


----------



## mike e (14 Sep 2009)

Strines ride - Saturday 26th September

Meet at Sheffield railway station 10:00am to 10:30am

Is there a roll call for this ride? Could I be included?

I've met the southerners on other rides so could act as an interpreter...


----------



## marinyork (14 Sep 2009)

I think

MacB 
topcat1 
Origamist
Davywallnuts 
Redjedi
Arallsopp
and Aperitif are driving up from London.

ILB, myself and Hulver from Sheffield
Bonj
Longers (and maybe Dan Bo) from Lancashire.
There may be others.


----------



## redjedi (14 Sep 2009)

marinyork said:


> I think
> 
> MacB
> topcat1
> ...



I don't think Arallsopp is doing this one, and I think Mike e might want to come along


----------



## marinyork (14 Sep 2009)

Well there are a few others from other wapentakes that may or may not be coming along (not that likely).

Being serious, yes mike e can come if he likes. We're meeting outside the station because unfortunately Sheffield station is now a closed station. I'm sure Teef may be in there earlier than that drinking in Debenhams or somewhere across the road that I find for him.


----------



## redjedi (14 Sep 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Have you been boozing with Davy? You must mean 25/53



I now realise the error in my post. It's actually a 39 chainring, with a 11-25 cassette.

But no time for any changes now, I'll just have to suffer.



> Sheffield station is now a closed station.



What do you mean by "closed station" Marin? 
Do you mean you can't get in without a ticket? 
I hope it is open, as that's the station I will be arriving at from Lincoln.


----------



## bonj2 (14 Sep 2009)

if you're arriving on a train from lincoln you'll have a ticket won't you? or are you planning on 'avoiding' the ticket inspectors? 

is there a pub in debenhams?


----------



## redjedi (14 Sep 2009)

I'll have a ticket, I just don't want to get stuck in a train station because it's no longer in use, perhaps Sheffield no-longer has any use of a train station. 

Last time I was "up there", we couldn't get dinner after 9pm and no where was serving food between 12 and 1pm. It was good to get back down south after that weekend


----------



## bonj2 (14 Sep 2009)

redjedi said:


> I'll have a ticket, I just don't want to get stuck in a train station because it's no longer in use, perhaps Sheffield no-longer has any use of a train station.
> 
> Last time I was "up there", we couldn't get dinner after 9pm and no where was serving food between 12 and 1pm. It was good to get back down south after that weekend



well course it's in use, it's a busy station  you just have to have a ticket to get in/out. if you've got a ticket you shouldn't have a problem.
Leeds has been like that for a lot longer.


----------



## redjedi (17 Sep 2009)

Train tickets are booked.

I get into Sheffield station at 9.50 am.


----------



## mike e (17 Sep 2009)

Has Sheffield still got a station that is open?.............

I thought they closed down the rail network in the north years ago..


----------



## Aperitif (17 Sep 2009)

redjedi said:


> Train tickets are booked.
> 
> I get into Sheffield station at 9.50 am.



yebbut - you will not get out! 

It's a bit like Royston Vasey oop there Luke...


----------



## redjedi (17 Sep 2009)

Sheffield Station looks quite nice







Electric lights and everything 

And I think this is my train






I asked for an aisle seat, and I'm not holding out much hope for a buffet service.


----------



## mike e (17 Sep 2009)

I'm glad you have realistic expectations of what you'll come across north of Watford Gap...

Remember to buy lot's of them dust mask's that you southerners like wearing...


----------



## mike e (17 Sep 2009)

And don't forget a grapling hook, just incase you have to leave the station by unconventional methods...


----------



## Davywalnuts (17 Sep 2009)

I've got to admit now am a 50/50 for this ride now..

I, somehow, lost or had stolen my wallet, when out clubbing last weekend. Needless to say, my lack or memory is causing issues as to how or when... either way am gutted as it had all my money in for the rest of the month..

Including money to pay for my repaired wheel, new inners and a few bits here and there I need.. Plus i've put a hole in my new front tyre this morning! Arrgh! Trying times!

I have some stuff on ebay, and if they sell in time, ill be fine.. If not, I wont run the risk on this ride.. sorry! 

Will keep you all updated..


----------



## Aperitif (17 Sep 2009)

Where can you find seals in Hounslow Davy? 
You only need to get mobile (I know that's an effort).
We'll buy you a pasty up there (there all 'short dated' ones oop North, so they'll be cheap enough.) Oh - and some chips too. They do chips oop North which look like they have been cut from a spud - not made from square spaghetti.
Laying odds on your wallet being prised from your relaxed thigh area would have been difficult for Redjedi Bookmakers Ltd. - but I'm sure everyone is sorry to hear of your misfortune. (Did you look under the bed you woke up in?)
Davy - you're coming. One thing's for sure - you'll not be on the lash next Friday night so there should be no hold ups of an imbibing nature.
And stop carrying cash!
Signed, your friend,


----------



## Davywalnuts (17 Sep 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Where can you find seals in Hounslow Davy?
> You only need to get mobile (I know that's an effort).
> We'll buy you a pasty up there (there all 'short dated' ones oop North, so they'll be cheap enough.) Oh - and some chips too. They do chips oop North which look like they have been cut from a spud - not made from square spaghetti.
> Laying odds on your wallet being prised from your relaxed thigh area would have been difficult for Redjedi Bookmakers Ltd. - but I'm sure everyone is sorry to hear of your misfortune. (Did you look under the bed you woke up in?)
> ...



hahaha! I was in Peckham at the time.... or was it new cross.. i dunno.. either way I dont remember leaving the club, getting a donna and chicken pieces, or getting a taxi back... I do remember waking up next to an empty kebab box and some stripped dry chicken bones and a mouth dryer than ghandi's flip flop! 

Thanks! 

actually, I woke up in a living room, half on a bean bag, half on a wooden floor... with not a single random bird in sight! I didnt move for about 8hrs after that.. . Youf huh! 

Well, this is true!! 

Ta!


----------



## mike e (18 Sep 2009)

Hi Davy,

Sorry to hear of your loss, I took it on myself years ago only to take the bare minimal with me when I'm out on the lash after ending up in similar situations.

Hope you can still make the ride next week, it will be nice to see how "you lot" (southerner's) cope with proper hills...................

Que - Mac, Teef, Topcat, Luke

I'm sure uncle Teef will see you all right...


----------



## MacB (18 Sep 2009)

mike e said:


> Hi Davy,
> 
> Sorry to hear of your loss, I took it on myself years ago only to take the bare minimal with me when I'm out on the lash after ending up in similar situations.
> 
> ...



I'll have you know that I'll cope with these hills just like I do any others. Fat, wheezing, slowly, in pain and wondering if this is THE END. The only thing that makes them worse is that you always seem to have some 'great' cyclist with you on these rides. You know the type, cheerfully chatting to you, going up hill, as you slowly die!


----------



## mike e (18 Sep 2009)

MacB said:


> I'll have you know that I'll cope with these hills just like I do any others. Fat, wheezing, slowly, in pain and wondering if this is THE END. The only thing that makes them worse is that you always seem to have some 'great' cyclist with you on these rides. You know the type, cheerfully chatting to you, going up hill, as you slowly die!



So you've noticed as well.........

Were going to have to have a word with Teef to stay quiet until the top of the hill........

You'll be fine of the hills Mac, and you've got the incentive of a lovely JPS at the top...


----------



## mike e (18 Sep 2009)

Ignore my english today, it's letting me down.....................badly


----------



## redjedi (18 Sep 2009)

mike e said:


> Ignore my english today, it's letting me down.....................badly



That's because it's been a good few weeks since you were last down South.

But it's good practise for us, for when we get up there


----------



## Aperitif (18 Sep 2009)

mike e said:


> Ignore my english today, it's letting me down.....................badly




What's so special about 'today' mikeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee?


----------



## mike e (18 Sep 2009)

Aperitif said:


> What's so special about 'today' mikeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee?



Oh, this is a very special day, so I will try to reply in my finest northern english......

Our company has finally brought in the cycle to work scheme...

So another bike beckons, mo go for some gears this time....

And will probably give the purple a miss, eh Mac???

 mikeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee very happyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## mike e (18 Sep 2009)

mike e said:


> Oh, this is a very special day, so I will try to reply in my finest northern english......
> 
> Our company has finally brought in the cycle to work scheme...
> 
> ...



Bollo**k's

Ok, finest english still not great.

"may go for some gears"


----------



## Aperitif (18 Sep 2009)

Nice. Lucky you're BAE and not BAA otherwise you might find your frame in segments the next time you venture dahn Sarf...


----------



## MacB (18 Sep 2009)

mo go!!!!! you rock Mikeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## mike e (21 Sep 2009)

Just had a thought about this Saturday........

Has Meadowhall car park got height restriction barriers? It's free parking all day, right next to the M1 and only 4 miles to Sheffield railway station. I think I'm going to park there and ride down to the station, I could meet the London posse if their van will "fit" into the car park?


----------



## redjedi (21 Sep 2009)

I was hoping that the Mousemobile would stop somewhere close to the station as I will have a largish bag with me which I need to leave in the van. 

I could probably ride with it out to the Meadowhall, but would be a little awkward.


----------



## marinyork (21 Sep 2009)

I went to the station on the way back from my ride yesterday to have a look but it was understandably gridlocked in that area so I didn't bother.

There are other car parks in the area and a few streets close to the station (south east) where you can park (even less of an issue as you can cycle round the block quicker).

I don't think some of the above ground meadowhall car parks have height restrictions. There's the P&R too although I'm not sure what the restrictions on that are.


----------



## mike e (21 Sep 2009)

redjedi said:


> I was hoping that the Mousemobile would stop somewhere close to the station as I will have a largish bag with me which I need to leave in the van.
> 
> I could probably ride with it out to the Meadowhall, but would be a little awkward.



I take it your not taking the "largish" bag with you on the ride?

I wouldn't be without my "largish" bag (for all my crap I bring)...


----------



## Davywalnuts (21 Sep 2009)

mike e said:


> I take it your not taking the "largish" bag with you on the ride?
> 
> I wouldn't be without my "largish" bag (for all my crap I bring)...



Or cake you take back...


----------



## mike e (21 Sep 2009)

Davy, still oop north on Saturday I hope?


----------



## hulver (21 Sep 2009)

Parking at the station's a bit of a nightmare.

There is on street parking up Granville Road, and up East bank road. Which are pretty close, but far enough away from the city centre not to be used by people visiting. Anything else you're going to have to pay for, or will have restrictions to stop you parking all day.


----------



## mike e (21 Sep 2009)

hulver said:


> Parking at the station's a bit of a nightmare.
> 
> There is on street parking up Granville Road, and up East bank road. Which are pretty close, but far enough away from the city centre not to be used by people visiting. Anything else you're going to have to pay for, or will have restrictions to stop you parking all day.



Cheers Hulver, will it be ok to park there all day?


----------



## Davywalnuts (21 Sep 2009)

mike e said:


> Davy, still oop north on Saturday I hope?



Well, i've sold some stuff so almost "in the money"! 

I need a whole load of inners, but debating over slime filled ones or conti's, as gone through 5 in a week! admitted, I did rip out a valve by mistake...

Need to re-wire as I stupidly didnt put that thingies on the wire ends and they have gone all over the show..

Plus need to really get the gearing right as dont want to be slipping going up these supposed hills you have up north! 

But the main bit is my rear wheel. Being unable to pick up the now mended Mavic am currently stuck with the Old Shimano which has now decieded it likes to wobble, by about 5mm each way.... hmmmmm.... So, yeh, I think it will be a close one, but am sure Ill be there..

I have asked a friend up in Sheffield if she can bake and so therefore supply us with some goodies... We shall see! hehehehe!


----------



## redjedi (21 Sep 2009)

mike e said:


> I take it your not taking the "largish" bag with you on the ride?
> 
> I wouldn't be without my "largish" bag (for all my crap I bring)...



I don't think carrying 4 days worth of clothes and a giant pair of shoes is a good idea, it would probably slow me down a little on the "hills".


What's the weather like up there? Should I bring my winter thermals with me?


----------



## Davywalnuts (21 Sep 2009)

redjedi said:


> I don't think carrying 4 days worth of clothes and a *giant* pair of shoes is a good idea, it would probably slow me down a little on the "hills".
> 
> 
> What's the weather like up there? Should I bring my winter thermals with me?



You a "Clown" in a part time job?

Good point! But isnt it always wet windy and cold up there?


----------



## redjedi (21 Sep 2009)

I wanted to be a clown, but the shoes were a bit small


----------



## Davywalnuts (21 Sep 2009)

redjedi said:


> I wanted to be a clown, but the shoes were a bit small



confused now...

but am sure your the same size feet as me, a 9? 

Oh.. am having a bad day...


----------



## redjedi (21 Sep 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> confused now...
> 
> but am sure your the same size feet as me, a 9?
> 
> Oh.. am having a bad day...



Try size 12 

According to the measuring computer in a bike shop I went to, I have abnormally sized feet. I didn't need a computer to tell me that


----------



## Aperitif (21 Sep 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> You a "Clown" in a part time job?
> 
> Good point! *But isnt it always wet windy and cold up there?*



The opposite of your shorts Davy..."always wet and windy down there"


----------



## Aperitif (21 Sep 2009)

redjedi said:


> I was hoping that the Mousemobile would stop somewhere close to the station as I will have a largish bag with me which I need to leave in the van.
> 
> I could probably ride with it out to the Meadowhall, but would be a little awkward.



Your bag goes in the M/mobile Luke. Then we find a ride to do...


----------



## Aperitif (21 Sep 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Well, i've sold some stuff so almost "in the money"!
> 
> I need a whole load of inners, but debating over slime filled ones or conti's, as gone through 5 in a week! admitted, I did rip out a valve by mistake...
> 
> ...



Cable crimps Davy.
Did you ask her if she can bake or if she had a bun in the oven? One means you go, the other means you scarper...


----------



## mike e (21 Sep 2009)

redjedi said:


> I don't think carrying 4 days worth of clothes and a giant pair of shoes is a good idea, it would probably slow me down a little on the "hills".
> 
> 
> What's the weather like up there? Should I bring my winter thermals with me?



The weathers on the turn, you might even get some of the white stuff....







I'll await the witty replies...


----------



## hulver (21 Sep 2009)

mike e said:


> Cheers Hulver, will it be ok to park there all day?



Yes.

There's also a B&Q down queens road, which you might be able to park in all day. That might be a bit dodgy though, I'm not sure if they close it at some point. Might be open fairly late on a saturday though.


----------



## marinyork (21 Sep 2009)

Norfolk Road is the best place to park. East Bank Road is further away but fairly simplistic for getting to the station (on a bike). If you park on the flat bit of east bank road that would be all right. Make your way round the one way system to the front of the station.


----------



## marinyork (21 Sep 2009)

As for how cold it is, other people do seem to have started wearing coats on rides. I was in a t shirt on sunday on the sun chaser ride. Didn't seem cold to me and I was out a lot later than we'll be.


----------



## redjedi (21 Sep 2009)

marinyork said:


> As for how cold it is, other people do seem to have started wearing coats on rides. I was in a t shirt on sunday on the sun chaser ride. *Didn't seem cold to me* and I was out a lot later than we'll be.





So bib longs, base layer, long sleeve jersey, windproof jacket, buff, long finger gloves, ear warmers, overshoes and a hat will be needed then?


----------



## redjedi (21 Sep 2009)

Met office are forecasting clear skies and temps of around 17 -19 C for friday, hopefully it will hold out until Saturday.


----------



## Davywalnuts (21 Sep 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Cable crimps Davy.
> Did you ask her if she can bake or if she had a bun in the oven? One means you go, the other means you scarper...



Thats it! Bit spaced today! Weird as my weekend was a sex drugs and rock n roll free one...

Well.... to the sounds of Shaggy, "It wasnt me"! hehe!

Have been offered by another friend to bake 50 brownies... just dont think I can get in done in time... shame...


----------



## Davywalnuts (21 Sep 2009)

redjedi said:


> So bib longs, base layer, long sleeve jersey, windproof jacket, buff, long finger gloves, ear warmers, overshoes and a hat will be needed then?



for the northern lot yeh I hope?

for us Southeners, just shorts n top and a pint of Guiness? 

PS, What time if any do we have of an ETA home? Just incase I fancy going out after?


----------



## mike e (21 Sep 2009)

marinyork - cheers for the additional parking suggestions, think I should be sorted now.

Luke - just bring all the cycling gear you own in your "largish" bag...


----------



## mike e (21 Sep 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> for the northern lot yeh I hope?
> 
> for us Southeners, just shorts n top and a pint of Guiness?
> 
> PS, What time if any do we have of an ETA home? Just incase I fancy going out after?



What you want Davy is a night out in Sheff, I'm sure you (and your legs) would go down a treat...


----------



## dan_bo (21 Sep 2009)

saturday night in sheffield? blimey is Unit still open?


----------



## Aperitif (22 Sep 2009)

Took my flying bike for a recce - 'f00kin' bumpy' oop North, even the map wouldn't stay flat!
Goodness knows what it's going to be like covered in snow...


----------



## Aperitif (22 Sep 2009)

Marinyork
mikee
MacB
topcat1
Origamist
Davywallnuts
Redjedi
Aperitif 
ilovebikesbutnowimastudentallthathasgoneoutofthewindow
Hulver
Bonj
Longers
Dan Bo
Others
Ooothers...
Come along now all you Northern based folk - this is a CC ride for fun. "Let's be 'avin' you!" 
Colly and the Leeds Firm? Yenrod? Solty from Hull too? Come one come all - have fun!
(Please correct this marin if necessary - I just needed to make a list in order to think!)


----------



## mike e (22 Sep 2009)

I too like a nice list Teef....

Bike
Shoes
Helmet
Cycling clothing (all of it)
"Largish" bag (for bringing cake home)
Spare pair of wheels (you never know)


----------



## Aperitif (22 Sep 2009)

mike e said:


> I too like a nice list Teef....
> 
> Bike
> Shoes
> ...



Additional info


----------



## Landslide (22 Sep 2009)

dan_bo said:


> saturday night in sheffield? blimey is Unit still open?



Ha! Not in a long while, it's Corporation now!


----------



## Aperitif (22 Sep 2009)

Are you coming on this ride Landslide? C'mon - it will be just like London - with grass.


----------



## Landslide (22 Sep 2009)

Other plans I'm afraid.


----------



## Davywalnuts (22 Sep 2009)

mike e said:


> What you want Davy is a night out in Sheff, I'm sure you (and your legs) would go down a treat...



Am tempted and already looked into it.. alas, its all down to the wonger!


----------



## Aperitif (22 Sep 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Am tempted and already looked into it.. alas, *its all down to the wonger!*



 Did you trap it in something Davy?


----------



## Aperitif (22 Sep 2009)

Here's what I'm thinking of doing:

Drive by shooting Davy's and wake him load him and bike. Possibly you would want to drive up to Davy's and park up there etc as well - or is CJ by train better for time / relaxing?
Matt is ok with CJ - which leaves Dave. OK at CJ staff photographer? Otherwise I'll drive further along the 'London coastline' and collect you...
From there it will be straight up the A5 and hit the M1 at Staples Corner.
3 hours later you will be presented with steaming mugs of tea and dripping sandwiches by your Northern hosts... (Me? I'll be 'parking oop' somewhere...)
06:30 at the Junction - ish is a time I have in mind.
The real advantage of the van is that getting lost is relatively painless.


----------



## dellzeqq (22 Sep 2009)

ok - thanks to my ma-in-law having been in a boat off Iceland last weekend, the Babe will be visiting her this weekend.

have I got this right? 26th September, about 47 miles, start at 11.00? The van stuff has me puzzled.


----------



## mike e (22 Sep 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> ok - thanks to my ma-in-law having been in a boat off Iceland last weekend, the Babe will be visiting her this weekend.
> 
> have I got this right? 26th September, about 47 miles, start at 11.00? The van stuff has me puzzled.



Simon, the van is to transport the London posse oop north (Sheffield), when it's the other way round us northerner's tend to ride to the start of a ride...


----------



## mike e (22 Sep 2009)

Teef another list for you (Davy):-

London Gateway
Toddington
Newport Pagnell
Northampton
Watford Gap (passport control)
Leicester Forest East
Leicester
Donnington
Trowell
Tibshelf
Woodall

You may want to revise your departure time...


----------



## Davywalnuts (22 Sep 2009)

mike e said:


> Simon, the van is to transport the London posse oop north (Sheffield), when it's the other way round us northerner's tend to ride to the start of a ride...



Only once billy big boots!


----------



## Davywalnuts (22 Sep 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Did you trap it in something Davy?



Window, again...

911!


----------



## MacB (22 Sep 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Here's what I'm thinking of doing:
> 
> Drive by shooting Davy's and wake him load him and bike. Possibly you would want to drive up to Davy's and park up there etc as well - or is CJ by train better for time / relaxing?
> Matt is ok with CJ - which leaves Dave. OK at CJ staff photographer? Otherwise I'll drive further along the 'London coastline' and collect you...
> ...



is this directed towards me? I'll get to wherever you need at whatever time. If we're looking at an 0630 kick off from CJ then I reckon driving up to Davys' and leaving the car there might be the order of the day. You work out what suits you and I'll fit in to that.

I now need to prepare for this evenings guest, Mr RichP


----------



## Davywalnuts (22 Sep 2009)

I must point out, that I dont mind at all peeps driving up and parking at mine... 

But... my road is rather narrow, a dead end and generally choc-a-blocker.. albeit, fairly safe even if it is in Hounslow....


----------



## MacB (22 Sep 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> I must point out, that I dont mind at all peeps driving up and parking at mine...
> 
> But... my road is rather narrow, a dead end and generally choc-a-blocker.. albeit, fairly safe even if it is in Hounslow....



safe not really a problem, a potential car thief would be more likely to leave some money under my windscreen wiper than steal my car, it's that knackered.

Like I say, wherever, I can cycle up to Staines as well, that's not too bad, about 20 miles. Just didn't want to do the 33 miles to CJ.


----------



## Davywalnuts (22 Sep 2009)

MacB said:


> safe not really a problem, a potential car thief would be more likely to leave some money under my windscreen wiper than steal my car, it's that knackered.
> 
> Like I say, wherever, I can cycle up to *Staines* as well, that's not too bad, about 20 miles. Just didn't want to do the 33 miles to CJ.



I have, at work, a few spare cark parking spaces in a private car park that can be utilised if you or anyother wants?


----------



## mike e (22 Sep 2009)

If the van crew want to meet me, there is a layby on the A630, just off junc 33 of the M1. I can escort you into Sheffield where the local lad's have found some free on street parking near to the station.


----------



## marinyork (22 Sep 2009)

mike e said:


> If the van crew want to meet me, there is a layby on the A630, just off junc 33 of the M1. I can escort you into Sheffield where the local lad's have found some free on street parking near to the station.



I think you have to use the first layby shortly after the motorway exit and roundabout. I think the other one might be closed off as there are tinkering works going on on the parkway (A630). A more sane plan might be to meet in Morrisons car park 3/4 mile down the road (toilets, stretch legs, snack, cafe, whatever).

Edit. Both the layby and Morrisons are on google street view. The Morrisons supermarket is at 53 23' 27.55"N 1 22'25.46W. If you paste that into google earth or street maps exactly like that it will find it. The Morrisons is open at that time and has a cafe. I don't know what time that opens as I don't go down Orgreave very often on the bike.


----------



## mike e (22 Sep 2009)

marinyork said:


> I think you have to use the first layby shortly after the motorway exit and roundabout. I think the other one might be closed off as there are tinkering works going on on the parkway (A630). A more sane plan might be to meet in Morrisons car park 3/4 mile down the road (toilets, stretch legs, snack, cafe, whatever).



That might be a better idea marinyork, the London posse could perhaps grab some breakfast before venturing off into those big hills...


----------



## mike e (22 Sep 2009)

Poplar Way 
Catcliffe , S60 5TR 



Sat Nav info for the Morrisons store.


----------



## mike e (22 Sep 2009)

Forgot to add, cafe opens at 8.00am


----------



## Aperitif (22 Sep 2009)

mike e said:


> That might be a better idea marinyork, the London posse could perhaps grab some breakfast before venturing off into those big hills...



Are you in the London posse, the Rutland County posse or cycling as an 'independent' mikee? I think you need to lay your stolen cakes cards on the table.


----------



## longers (22 Sep 2009)

Despite earlier getting good advice from Marin York about meeting out of town, I'll have a go at getting over to Morrisons and keep an eye out for likely looking sorts.


----------



## mike e (22 Sep 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Are you in the London posse, the Rutland County posse or cycling as an 'independent' mikee? I think you need to lay your stolen cakes cards on the table.



My new signature denotes my "leaning's".

Are you ok with it? any amendments necessary? I wasn't formally invited as such. Can I get a new jumper like TC's and Mac's?


----------



## Aperitif (22 Sep 2009)

longers said:


> Despite earlier getting good advice from Marin York about meeting out of town, I'll have a go at getting over to Morrisons and keep an eye out for likely looking sorts.




That will be the 'Safeway' of doing it longers...don't expect miracles though, a mouseketeer can get lost in reverie - let alone 170 miles!


----------



## marinyork (22 Sep 2009)

Shame I can't meet you at Morrisons for breakfast. It's starting to sound like quite a nice pre-ride social event.


----------



## mike e (22 Sep 2009)

Aperitif said:


> That will be the 'Safeway' of doing it longers...don't expect miracles though, a mouseketeer can get lost in reverie - let alone 170 miles!



He'll 'Asda' be on the look out for cars with bikes in the car park!


----------



## longers (22 Sep 2009)

Is Sheffield Parkway legal on bike? I can just follow the A57 all the way then.


----------



## Aperitif (22 Sep 2009)

mike e said:


> My new signature denotes my "leaning's".
> 
> Are you ok with it? any amendments necessary? I wasn't formally invited as such. Can I get a new jumper like TC's and Mac's?



Yeh sure, whatever... (Sorry, just been inhaling next door's 'fags'  )

*mouseketeer* _noun m/f _  a person who has performed an exceptional, unlikely or humourous sortie on a bicycle (for the most part) whilst under the influence of CycleChat, and also in the presence of another 'fledged' member whilst undertaking said adventure. _Origin: "The Manningtree Six"
_ *"F*ck you stevevw"* unattributed 2009.


----------



## marinyork (22 Sep 2009)

longers said:


> Is Sheffield Parkway legal on bike? I can just follow the A57 all the way then.



No. It's the only road that isn't. Bottom half isn't too bad, it's just what they classified it when they built it. You're not even allowed to cycle on the slip roads although there is an error as it doesn't say you can't cycle on one of them.

Non-parkway route to Darnall is all right. One then has to use the ruddy Golf Course or go round the completely pointless airport link road (which is not exactly direct). It's the problem I have of getting there for breakfast and then racing back into town by a roundabout way.


----------



## Aperitif (22 Sep 2009)

No need to race marin - if the guts on board say 'yum yum' you'll know where we will be!


----------



## mike e (22 Sep 2009)

marinyork said:


> No. It's the only road that isn't. Bottom half isn't too bad, it's just what they classified it when they built it. You're not even allowed to cycle on the slip roads although there is an error as it doesn't say you can't cycle on one of them.
> 
> Non-parkway route to Darnall is all right. One then has to use the ruddy Golf Course or go round the completely pointless airport link road (which is not exactly direct). It's the problem I have of getting there for breakfast and then racing back into town by a roundabout way.



I'll have space in my car for a couple of people and bikes when driving into town, if it helps?


----------



## marinyork (22 Sep 2009)

mike e said:


> I'll have space in my car for a couple of people and bikes when driving into town, if it helps?



D'oh.


----------



## longers (22 Sep 2009)

Ok, I'll want Saville St, Attercliffe Rd, Staniforth Rd and then Handsworth rd to Highfield Spring to get to the supermarket?


----------



## mike e (22 Sep 2009)

marinyork said:


> D'oh.



???


----------



## Aperitif (22 Sep 2009)

mike e said:


> ???



Raw bread mikee...


----------



## marinyork (22 Sep 2009)

mike e said:


> ???



Yeah I forgot that .


----------



## redjedi (22 Sep 2009)

mike e said:


> That might be a better idea marinyork, the London posse could perhaps grab some breakfast before venturing off into those big hills...





mike e said:


> Forgot to add, cafe opens at 8.00am





longers said:


> Despite earlier getting good advice from Marin York about meeting out of town, I'll have a go at getting over to Morrisons and keep an eye out for likely looking sorts.





marinyork said:


> Shame I can't meet you at Morrisons for breakfast. It's starting to sound like quite a nice pre-ride social event.





Aperitif said:


> No need to race marin - if the guts on board say 'yum yum' you'll know where we will be!





Anywhere near the station, with a table for one, for a quick bite Marinyork?


----------



## marinyork (22 Sep 2009)

redjedi said:


> Anywhere near the station, with a table for one, for a quick bite Marinyork?



I'm working on that. There is of course Debenhams in the station . Unfortunately the nearest famous place literally across the road doesn't open on a Saturday till after the ride starts . All the places in Hillsborough I checked are open well before we get there though.


----------



## longers (22 Sep 2009)

Oh bugger, if Redjedi is going to be on his tod at the station then I'll go there instead. Probably easier for me as well actually.

Maybe they could smuggle us a butty out of the supermarket. HP for me please.

I haven't a clue and need telling what to do as to what's best, rather than thinking for myself.


----------



## mike e (22 Sep 2009)

Sorry Luke, I completely forgot your getting the train across.

Scrap the Morrisons brekkie plans?, could just meet there for the run into town? then find an eatery when everyone is together?


----------



## Davywalnuts (22 Sep 2009)

What's wrong with two brekkies?? Or am I just a greedy guts? 

Besides, it would then allow and facilitate the usage of two walnut stops into the function, and this can only be seen upon as rightous and dignified.. we all know my hate for public urination...


----------



## redjedi (22 Sep 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> *What's wrong with two brekkies??* Or am I just a greedy guts?
> 
> Besides, it would then allow and facilitate the usage of two walnut stops into the function, and this can only be seen upon as rightous and dignified.. we all know my hate for public urination...



Are you sure your wheels/saddle are up to it?


----------



## hulver (23 Sep 2009)

Is there still going to be a gathering at the station at 10?

I was going to meet there.


----------



## longers (23 Sep 2009)

^ I'll be heading there now Hulver and that's my final answer!

Luke gets in a bit earlier so we should be there in plenty of time.


----------



## Davywalnuts (23 Sep 2009)

redjedi said:


> Are you sure your wheels/saddle are up to it?


----------



## marinyork (23 Sep 2009)

hulver said:


> Is there still going to be a gathering at the station at 10?
> 
> I was going to meet there.



10:30am. Bonj is meeting at the station too.


----------



## hulver (23 Sep 2009)

marinyork said:


> 10:30am. Bonj is meeting at the station too.



Right, I'll be there from around 10am then.


----------



## marinyork (23 Sep 2009)

hulver said:


> Right, I'll be there from around 10am then.



Thanks. You couldn't point longers in the direction of some cafes/shops could you .


----------



## Davywalnuts (23 Sep 2009)

Eeeek....

I am sorry... I am going to have to pull out...

I've sold my Hi-fi speakers and they are being collected this Saturday, and I need the money...

Really wanted to do this too and my friend in Sheffield has offered to bake cake too... 

Will have to do a re-run if this goes successfully..

Sorry folks!


----------



## Aperitif (23 Sep 2009)

marinyork said:


> Thanks. You couldn't point longers in the direction of some cafes/shops could you .



Allow me


----------



## Aperitif (23 Sep 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Eeeek....
> 
> I am sorry... I am going to have to pull out...
> 
> ...



No problem Davy - what speakers did you flog? I bl00dy well bought some on Sunday!  

Oh, never mind- probably 'too relaxed' for my tin ears anyway.


----------



## Davywalnuts (23 Sep 2009)

Monitor Audio Silver RS6's.. In Rosewood.. gorgeous big floorstanders... Alas, all to big for where I am living and, well, they are paying for tickets to Thailand, which, if I dilly dally about for tooo long will go up in price again! 

Awesome speakers, but need the right partnering.. if you get me..

I might see if I can delay the pick up until Sunday, were see... shame as my bike is almost set to go...

And I've seen some Zebra print bar tape too... sob sob..


----------



## Aperitif (23 Sep 2009)

> I am sorry... I am going to have to pull out...


 - you say that to all the girls Davy 

Your place in the wheel waggon has been offered...


----------



## Davywalnuts (23 Sep 2009)

Aperitif said:


> - you say that to all the girls Davy
> 
> Your place in the wheel waggon has been offered...



Na, I just go to sleep there and then... 

Awww, shame...... oh well, gives me time to tinker with the bike and new bits for the Fnrttc!


----------



## Aperitif (23 Sep 2009)

Just a note to say that my phone is cuddling into my work PC this evening - I am without...well, I'm indoors actually, but you kno wot I meen.


----------



## MacB (23 Sep 2009)

Aperitif said:


> but you kno wot I meen.



actually no we don't, most of your posts require significant translation


----------



## marinyork (24 Sep 2009)

Can you definitely not come along Davy. Look I got some pics off my phone for you. Two of them are a bit low quality as they are shortly before sunset.


----------



## Aperitif (24 Sep 2009)

MacB said:


> actually no we don't, most of your posts require significant translation



Yeh - ok, agreed 

"I left my 'phone at work"

ba$t@rd! 

Roll call time, and collecting arrangements need to be finalised chaps. I'll take oil, grease, rags and so on, therefore no need to have it dripping from one's chain. (Unlike oop North where they have got dripping on their chains I hear...)


----------



## dellzeqq (24 Sep 2009)

have pass

will travel


----------



## MacB (24 Sep 2009)

okay people just checked things out and driving to somewhere and parking is a pain, also don't want to ride too far pre ride, so to speak. So I'm going to get the train to Clapham Junction. Allowing time for loading the van and getting to Sheffield means that I need to get the 0516 train arrives CJ 0600. Realistically we need to leave CJ by 0630-45 to allow for potential traffic/hold ups en route. Just to reiterate:-

I ARRIVE CLAPHAM JUNCTION 0600HRS, NOBODY SHOULD BE GETTING THERE LATER THAN 0630HRS, BUT 0615HRS WOULD BE MORE POLITE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Marin, I know you've been keeping quiet but please don't embarass us with too fancy a welcome!!!!!!!! We're simple folk and a 'smallish' breakfast banquet will suffice. Obviously the laminated route sheets, energy bars/drinks and welcome to Sheffield badges are a nice touch Attending you'll have:-

Aperitif - Martin, Man of Muscle, The Garminator
TopCat1 - Dave, Marks' brother, aka Crash Test Dummy
Redjedi - Luke, Ugly bianchi Lover, loudest freewheel in the known world
Origamist - Matt, previously known as 'O' but it still didn't make him interesting, champion of the cycling rights
Dellzeqq - Simon, Leg Bandage, legendary organiser of rides, seducer of women and righter of wrongs, or so he tells us
Mikee - Mike, serious nutjob who has become an honourary Southerner, mainly because we can't get rid of him
MacB - Alastair, Al, fat bloke, gobshite, all of these apply and one of the only people known to be able to out bore talk Mikee

bring it on people, all complaints should be addressed to someone that cares!

Advice on clothing, temperatures, very welcome


----------



## dellzeqq (24 Sep 2009)

you'd better remove the 'seducer of women' tag, or my pass will be revoked....

there are three possible meeting points at Clapham Junction.

1. St. Johns Hill, at the front of the station. No parking
2. Falcon Road, the car park on the east side of the station. There are toilets!
3. Grant Road, on the north side of the station. The wrong side of the tracks. Great barbershop. Plenty of room.


----------



## Aperitif (24 Sep 2009)

...not forgetting the honorary Northerner (for three years or so...) ilovebikes - Andy. Orpington's answer to pipe cleaners. 

Oh yeh - forgot about mikee  (He likes extra kisses now he's an escaped Watford Gappist.)

Yes, no bacon or sausages for me marin, but look forward to the USC meeting that you have planned...


----------



## mike e (24 Sep 2009)

A most fantastic of Yorkshire welcomes awaits the southern contingent...

I know most of you will expect... and 

But this weekend prepare yourselves for...

So to answer Mac's questions:-

Temp - warm and sunny

Attire - shorts and a nice merino jersey with your name on it...

Don't forget to pack those passports

Oh, and welcome to my world of early starts for a day out on your bike...


----------



## mike e (24 Sep 2009)

http://www.open2.net/savingbritainspast/streets_in_the_sky.html

Hve you visited Sheffield before Simon?, these flats tower above the city just behind the railway station.


----------



## Aperitif (24 Sep 2009)

...this thread is really 'catching fire' now mikee... Remind me, was it you who called Sheffield 'the Slough of the North - but without the character?' 

"Let's peel rubber, men"


----------



## dellzeqq (24 Sep 2009)

mike e said:


> http://www.open2.net/savingbritainspast/streets_in_the_sky.html
> 
> Hve you visited Sheffield before Simon?, these flats tower above the city just behind the railway station.


Park Hill. I've seen them (and the Babe knew them well). 

We have Robin Hood Gardens, designed by the Smithsons, who inspired the designers of Park Hill. For some reason the Smithsons are idolised by architects. I think they were criminals. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alison_and_Peter_Smithson


----------



## Landslide (24 Sep 2009)

Aperitif said:


> ...mikee... Remind me, was it you who called Sheffield 'the Slough of the North - but without the character?'



Doesn't Mike live in Heull?


----------



## iLB (24 Sep 2009)

i can safely say its not cold up here, shorts and t shirt weather


----------



## Aperitif (24 Sep 2009)

I think he lives in Carriage No: 3, Seat 44 actually! Heull is just a cover...


----------



## MacB (24 Sep 2009)

ilovebikes said:


> i can safely say its not cold up here, shorts and t shirt weather



If I freeze my nuts off I know which young bike enthusiast I'll be blaming


----------



## Aperitif (24 Sep 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> Park Hill. I've seen them (and the Babe knew them well).
> 
> We have Robin Hood Gardens, designed by the Smithsons, who inspired the designers of Park Hill. For some reason the Smithsons are idolised by architects. I think they were criminals. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alison_and_Peter_Smithson



Ah Robin Hood Gardens! Plans for "upgrading" (Boom!) this? I think I saw a prog. on the telly not too long ago about residents reluctant to move. Unluckily for ilovebikes, their proposal for Sheffield Uni. was unsuccessful I read!


----------



## redjedi (24 Sep 2009)

MacB said:


> Redjedi - Luke, Ugly bianchi Lover, loudest freewheel in the known world
> 
> 
> Advice on clothing, temperatures, very welcome



Oi, who are you calling ugly, me or the bike? Me, fair enough, but the bike is beautiful 

As for the weather, it's a bit chilly in Lincoln today. Still in shorts and t-shirt but arm warmers or long sleeves would be called for if it stays like this.

Forecast is better for the weekend though.

Early start of 8am for me


----------



## Origamist (24 Sep 2009)

Sorry for the late cancellation - it looks like I've got to collect a new bike on Saturday (the lure of the dark side).


----------



## MacB (24 Sep 2009)

Origamist said:


> Sorry for the late cancellation - it looks like I've got to collect a new bike on Saturday (the lure of the dark side).



O


----------



## arallsopp (24 Sep 2009)

Origamist said:


> Sorry for the late cancellation - it looks like I've got to collect a new bike on Saturday (the lure of the dark side).



"Ooh! What did you go for?" said Andy, dragging the topic off to areas of his own interest.


----------



## Aperitif (24 Sep 2009)

Origamist said:


> Sorry for the late cancellation - it looks like I've got to collect a new bike on Saturday (the lure of the dark side).



There is going to be a little raffle - I think...remember the last time you came out to play?


----------



## MacB (24 Sep 2009)

arallsopp said:


> "Ooh! What did you go for?" said Andy, dragging the topic off to areas of his own interest.



you can't be posting on here, there's an eager audience, myself included, awaiting your next LEL post. Unless of course you suddenly have a 'window' for Saturday


----------



## rich p (24 Sep 2009)

FWIW, I cycled south from Hartington towards Ashbourne last Monday and the temperature was 7 degC. I had fingerless mitts and under gloves, a merino s/s jersey with a frosty boy on top and was bleedin' freezin' for the first hour (8.30 start). 
You may be luckier though.


----------



## fossyant (24 Sep 2009)

Oi rich p - the Peaks boys are 'ard..... worry about the Southern boys... just right up here at the moment.....great bike temps.......

PS All have a good ride, Saturdays are no good for me.... but get the gears sorted.....

Marinyork may have been economical on the gradients...... in places - they don't show up on GPS very well, or mapping.....?????


----------



## longers (24 Sep 2009)

Clothing wise on the day? 

Arm warmers or long sleeves for me, I'll be keeping my knees covered up and will have the option of long and short fingered gloves. And a buff. And a showerproof outer.

Your body temp may vary.


----------



## longers (24 Sep 2009)

ps.

I'm not 'ard.


----------



## marinyork (24 Sep 2009)

It shouldn't be that cold in the middle of the day. Bits of Mortimer road are a bit exposed but much of the ride isn't. It's hard to say, sometimes there are 40mph winds up there, other times dead still.


----------



## Aperitif (24 Sep 2009)

marinyork said:


> It shouldn't be that cold in the middle of the day. Bits of Mortimer road are a bit exposed but much of the ride isn't. It's hard to say, *sometimes there are 40mph winds up there*, other times dead still.



It's ok we're safe - Davy's not coming...


----------



## rich p (24 Sep 2009)

fossyant said:


> Oi rich p - the Peaks boys are 'ard..... worry about the Southern boys... just right up here at the moment.....great bike temps.......
> 
> PS All have a good ride, Saturdays are no good for me.... but get the gears sorted.....
> 
> Marinyork may have been economical on the gradients...... in places - they don't show up on GPS very well, or mapping.....?????



I rode the few days before that in decent temps but at 8.30 it was a bit nippy compared with the sunny south!


----------



## Aperitif (24 Sep 2009)

fossy has 'piston legs' rich, and they are 'covered in gorilla hair' which may explain the warmth factor! 
I'm with longers on this one - 'be prepared'...then get it wrong!


----------



## rich p (24 Sep 2009)

Aperitif said:


> fossy has 'piston legs' rich, and they are 'covered in gorilla hair' which may explain the warmth factor!
> I'm with longers on this one - 'be prepared'...then get it wrong!



Ah, pissed on legs; that'll keep them warm


----------



## Landslide (24 Sep 2009)

longers said:


> ps.
> 
> I'm not 'ard.



That's 'cause there's nowt to you. Get some more pies in ya...


----------



## MacB (24 Sep 2009)

well, I think I may go with 3/4 shorts, base layer and LS jersey, can always ditch the base layer if need be.


----------



## marinyork (24 Sep 2009)

I think you'll be all right. If we were doing a sun chaser ride I can imagine people getting a bit chilly.


----------



## Landslide (24 Sep 2009)

Ach, it's lovely up here. 

If you need your cockles warming, invest in one of these.


----------



## Aperitif (25 Sep 2009)

Landslide said:


> Ach, it's lovely up here.
> 
> If you need your cockles warming, invest in one of these.



Blimey! Don't tell fossyant otherwise he'll be "pi$$ed on bike - not legs"

(Very good BTW rich - made me smile when I was idly thinking this morning...)


----------



## dellzeqq (25 Sep 2009)

fossyant said:


> Oi rich p - the Peaks boys are 'ard..... worry about the Southern boys... just right up here at the moment.....great bike temps.......
> 
> PS All have a good ride, Saturdays are no good for me.... but get the gears sorted.....
> 
> Marinyork may have been economical on the gradients...... in places - they don't show up on GPS very well, or mapping.....?????


I'm sure that all will be well. We southerners may lack your ruffty tuffty northern ways, but, as one's manucurist said only the other day, provided one's spare tubes are well-talced, and the wayside bistros sufficiently provided with decent claret, there's nothing to fear...........


----------



## mike e (25 Sep 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> I'm sure that all will be well. We southerners may lack your ruffty tuffty northern ways, but, as one's manucurist said only the other day, provided one's spare tubes are well-talced, and the wayside bistros sufficiently provided with decent claret, there's nothing to fear...........



We tend to have portacabins or old caravans selling mugs of tea up here...


----------



## Aperitif (25 Sep 2009)

mike e said:


> We tend to have portacabins or old caravans selling mugs of teato live in up here...



Fixed tha' for you mikee! 

Weather: _Fab_ Outlook: _Fab_ Company: _Well..._ Anticipation: _Good_ - just got to sort the SS CycleChat out now prior to setting sail.

Still one more place available on the Anti-Hesperus, the hip ship of fools, voyaging to the nether regions.

Look forward to seeing you all about 2pm tomorrow...


----------



## Davywalnuts (25 Sep 2009)

marinyork said:


> Can you definitely not come along Davy. Look I got some pics off my phone for you. Two of them are a bit low quality as they are shortly before sunset.



Sorry.....

As of right now, still, its a no... unless, we have an ETA back home and I can possibly delay till then for the pick up of my speakers?

Great pics, thanks! However, I got a bit of vertigo at the heights involved!


----------



## MacB (25 Sep 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Sorry.....
> 
> As of right now, still, its a no... unless, we have an ETA back home and I can possibly delay till then for the pick up of my speakers?
> 
> Great pics, thanks! However, I got a bit of vertigo at the heights involved!



yep ETA for home is, when we get there, more precise information will be available when we're about 5 miles from London


----------



## Aperitif (25 Sep 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Sorry.....
> 
> As of right now, still, its a no... unless, we have an ETA back home and I can possibly delay till then for the pick up of my speakers?
> 
> Great pics, thanks! However, I got a bit of vertigo at the heights involved!



Davy, what is more important?
Living for the moment and experiencing acute bonhomie with folk who will relentlessly take the pi$$ out of you, or, (fast forwarding to your proposed holiday in Thailand) waking up to find that Samantha is indeed Samuel, and was not at all phased at the sight of your exposed (relaxed) thigh measurement?  (And your wallet will get knicked too!)

You know what you would prefer...


----------



## Aperitif (25 Sep 2009)

MacB said:


> yep ETA for home is, when we get there, more precise information will be available when we're about 5 miles from London



Quite.


----------



## Davywalnuts (25 Sep 2009)

hahaha! 

I know what I would prefer!! 

But, well... things like this happen!

I suppose at least you wont be following the "Garminator" route home this time so no lenghty detours of surrounding Counties...


----------



## Aperitif (25 Sep 2009)

C'mon Davy, the cock's tickling away you know...



Did I write that?


----------



## mike e (25 Sep 2009)

Breaking news just in:-

Davy very afraid of the north, it's them there big hills and all that...

I suspect your arrival back home will be very late Sat or indeed early Sun, put the collection of the speakers off until Sunday and come and ride your bike...


----------



## longers (25 Sep 2009)

I knew there was something I meant to do at work today.

Print off the map and routesheet 

Hopefully MacB will lend me one of his laminated ones.


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (25 Sep 2009)

have fun boys,wish i could go with you but have to do the good mum bit as its Joes 5th b/day
take lots of pics to show me what I'm missing


----------



## mike e (25 Sep 2009)

Thanks Sig, yes we will have lot's of pics:-

Simon enjoying a mug of tea in a layby next to a caravan (in lieu of bistro's and fine clarets's)

Riders from south of the Watford Gap finding out what real hills are like...

Northern riders "breezing" up hills...

Some lovely views of fine Yorkshire countryside...

Hope the party go's well, see you in a week


----------



## mike e (25 Sep 2009)

Question time ???

Creaky bottom bracket but with no play...

1) Leave as is for now, replace on Sunday, ride bike next week on commute to work to ensure all is well for next Friday night?

2) Replace tonight and hope all is well for the morning?

Spanners waiting and ready.................


----------



## iLB (25 Sep 2009)

anyone wanting to read something on the way up feel free to buy cycling weekly and pass it on to a poor needy student...


----------



## MacB (25 Sep 2009)

ilovebikes said:


> anyone wanting to read something on the way up feel free to buy cycling weekly and pass it on to a poor needy student...



if it'son sale at CJ I'll get you a copy

Mike, I spent ages trying to sort the creaky BB on my Giant, via LBS. Then changed pedals and creak was gone, yet we were all certain it wasn't the pedals.

Oh yeah, tray of flapjack in oven courtesy of the sultry Jane


----------



## redjedi (25 Sep 2009)

mike e said:


> Question time ???
> 
> Creaky bottom bracket but with no play...
> 
> ...



Try just tightening the BB, cranks and pedals. If you've got time take them all off, grease and re-fit.
Still creaking? then blame it on Aperitif's knees 

Weather up-date for the southerners: Chilly start but warming up nicely, no rain but a few clouds. Temps could be close to 20c by the afternoon 

Northerners: Your Summer continues


----------



## mike e (25 Sep 2009)

Teef and co are probably in bed now (not together) ready for their early start so they will no doubt be reading this early in the morning just before setting off?

Hope you have a good journey and looking forward to seeing for the ride up here. 

One last thing to remember:-

It's not about North v South and who's the best............




We all know the answer to that...............................


----------



## iLB (26 Sep 2009)

mike e said:


> We all know the answer to that...............................



me... 

just got home, gonna be a bloody early start tomo 

cy'all there...


----------



## Aperitif (26 Sep 2009)

*WAKE UP!* mikee, *WAKE UP!* andee 
I'm up - no reason why you lot shouldn't be!


----------



## iLB (26 Sep 2009)

*groan*


----------



## ColinJ (26 Sep 2009)

ilovebikes said:


> *groan*


That's why I use 3 alarm clocks on the morning of a ride! 

I hope the rest of you have/had a great day out!


----------



## fossyant (26 Sep 2009)

Anyone back yet - nice weather.....


----------



## dan_bo (26 Sep 2009)

I bet they're all asleep in a grass verge somwhere......


----------



## mike e (26 Sep 2009)

Just walked in through the door!!!

A most excellent of day's out.

Fantastic:-

Company
Weather
Route
Pub Stop

5 people are currently driving back to London down the M1 "Happy as Larry"

Another is riding back to Oldham

We came from far and wide and it was well worth the effort.

Further reports and pictures to follow


----------



## mike e (26 Sep 2009)

Dan, forgot to give longers some cash for the velodrome outings.

I will ensure I post you a cheque


----------



## hulver (26 Sep 2009)

I got in at 6 o'clock.

49 miles. My average speed was 9.7mph. 1670m climbing. Fantastic views. Excellent weather.

The company was fantastic. I couldn't have asked for a better bunch of people to wait for me to get to the top of hills 

Thanks to marinyork for organising this. It was a fantastic ride.


----------



## longers (26 Sep 2009)

dan_bo said:


> I bet they're all asleep in a grass verge somwhere......



I'm not.


----------



## dan_bo (26 Sep 2009)

hardcore


----------



## longers (26 Sep 2009)

Hardly!

You missed a great bunch of people Dan, really good folk. And the ride was pretty decent too. 

Thanks all, good to meet you and thanks Marin York for organising it.


----------



## Chris James (26 Sep 2009)

They picked a lovely day. Perfect blue skies in my garden in Huddersfield. I would have joined you all except that my wife has just had an operation and I had to look after her and the kids.

That and the thought of Strines had me running scared. That switchback ... bit steep..


----------



## markg0vbr (26 Sep 2009)

if it was you lot i spotted riding along just after 13:15 ish with the chap videoing with one of them mini cameras i was going the other way waving on my BMW motorbike.


----------



## dan_bo (26 Sep 2009)

Yeah I know, I got myself organised for it, got my visa stamped and everything, woke up this morning and realised I was tired, and had a couple of excuses.

I'm sure there will be other do's!


----------



## fossyant (26 Sep 2009)

dan_bo said:


> woke up this morning and realised I was tired, and



Tired...sheesh..... 

Wife usually does the Gym Sat's but went into town shopping (she's got a big school reunion doo next week), so had kids, did party drop offs, shopping, then back out to get some pics we've had done.....

Would have been great to do the ride - bet Longers clocked somewhere near 100 miles ?


----------



## longers (26 Sep 2009)

markg0vbr said:


> if it was you lot i spotted riding along just after 13:15 ish with the chap videoing with one of them mini cameras i was going the other way waving on my BMW motorbike.



Ah, I don't think that was us, there was more camera action than a coachload of tourists at Edinburgh Castle but no videos. I think .


----------



## mike e (26 Sep 2009)

Glad you made it home ok longers, not that it will have been a problem for you, in fact you probably had a fantastic ride home into that sunset!


----------



## markg0vbr (26 Sep 2009)

it was in low bradfiled, they looked a decidedly motley lot, so remembering the ride was today, my thoughts went straight to cc riders  i think it was the slightly (we are on Holiday from the asylum) look about them


----------



## longers (26 Sep 2009)

^ maybe it was us then as that's a pretty good description 

Good to meet you today Mike, the ride home was grand and the descent into Glossop was superb 

- and this beer is delicious!


----------



## mike e (26 Sep 2009)

May need to to run a caption competition on this picture...


----------



## dan_bo (26 Sep 2009)

superb picture


----------



## mike e (26 Sep 2009)

Some pictures from our super day out:-

TopCat1 cresting the first *big* ascent of the day, MacB just behind





The view across from the folly to the horizon, but is there a valley between them?...





The view from the pub beer garden was ok I suppose...





I'll leave this one to Teef





The real reason why Mac loves his butterfly bars





Dodgy van full of dodgy blokes started following me home...


----------



## longers (26 Sep 2009)

^ just look how many gears that bike in the back of Mikes car hasn't got 

Chapeau sir!


----------



## fossyant (26 Sep 2009)

longers said:


> ^ just look how many gears that bike in the back of Mikes car hasn't got
> 
> Chapeau sir!




Nut case...what inches was he riding.....????.


----------



## redjedi (26 Sep 2009)

Got in about half an hour ago, absolutely exhausted.

Great weather (as usual!), great company (as usual!) and a very difficult great ride (as usual!)

I look forward to the next South meets North (ish) CC ride, but next time with a better selection of gears 

Now we've made the journey up there, you're going to have to come down to our neck of the woods (except Mikeeeee of course, who has started to have his post forwarded down here)

Time for some dinner and another well earned beer.

p.s. Rumour has it that Bonj was on this ride, but photographic evidence is required to back that story up


----------



## mike e (26 Sep 2009)

fossyant said:


> Nut case...what inches was he riding.....????.



48t x 18t = 72" - I think...

Don't think I'll make a habit of doing these rides on a fixed...


----------



## mike e (26 Sep 2009)

Look, a picture of Bonj, and your in the pic as well


----------



## longers (26 Sep 2009)

The ad on the back page of the newest CTC mag is a decent likeness I reckon.


----------



## Aperitif (26 Sep 2009)

*Who he?* 

Lovely to meet you Matthew, Paul, Mark & Ben. All the "little ones" have been dispensed from the van and I'm home now, with a couple of draught Guinness. You're right mikee - a nice smiling day. Thanks for your company everyone - what another lovely episode. (Apart from the tiresome roadworks on the M One.


----------



## longers (27 Sep 2009)

redjedi said:


> Now we've made the journey up there, you're going to have to come down to our neck of the woods




Having met you all today then I'm looking forward to it already 

Especially if Mrs MacB makes more flapjack, that really was rather good. Thankyou Mrs MacB.

Glad you got back safely, sorry I didn't say cheerio properly but in that traffic my turn off came up rather quick.

Nice to know nice people


----------



## Aperitif (27 Sep 2009)

I agree about the flapjacks Mark. Just don't request any of MacBitties Ginger Nuts...

Additional note: This snap was taken here. Burly cyclists and Birley Stone


----------



## Aperitif (27 Sep 2009)

Here is 'Boots Folly' (Not, as one might imagine, a description of Hull FC playing footy yesterday. Anything to add mike? Just asking like...)

Plato (No, not plato chips either...)
"Thus (through perspective) every sort of confusion is revealed within us; and this is that weakness of the human mind on which the art of conjuring and of deceiving by light and shadow and other ingenious devices imposes, having an effect upon us like magic... And the arts of measuring and numbering and weighing come to the rescue of the human understanding-there is the beauty of them --and the apparent greater or less, or more or heavier, no longer have the mastery over us, but give way before calculation and measure and weight?"

That's my excuse you scouse git and I'm sticking to it! 

Another type of perspective view, one which is most useful in landscape photography, is known as “zero-point perspective”. Here there are no parallel lines to provide the visual cues for the vanishing point effect. Instead the scene is non-linear and is made up of organic natural curves. Only the relative scale of distant objects provides the visual information to judge depth and thus give the image its third dimension.

Anyway, all the protective sheets are folded, wagon cleaned. I have been out and about this morning and I am off to work for a while. Get the reviews of this splendid day 'up' playmates!

Finally, a picture of two handsome gents from the CycleChat pin up gallery, together with a picture of bonj's 'local' - so I was told! 





Top Mark and Handy Andy


----------



## MacB (27 Sep 2009)

Hi folks, well did my usual at Clapham Junction, got to platform as train doors closed so had to wait 40 mins for next train. Finally got home a bit before midnight and stumbled off to bed. Massive thanks to Teef for driving duties. made it as easy for the rest of us as possible. Great to meet all the folks and my thanks to Marin for a good ride. Think lack of sleep hurt me a bit coz I thought the hills were a lot tougher than the Surrey one, but Andy assured me they weren't. Perversely I actually enjoyed the uphills more than the down, some of those I found a little too hairy! Most insulting moment of the day was Mikee riding along, uphill, no-handed, on fixed, taking pictures.....he could at least try to make it look hard!!! Longers was in possession of a very nice looking new bike, most envious. Marin has the same tastes in bikes as Red, enough said on that one. But the true highlight, what really made the day...............

It was 'All About The Bonj', what a treat meeting him was, charming, effusive, chatty, helpful, no praise is high enough. As he knew the ride intimately it just wouldn't have been the same without him. He provided helpful tips on what was coming up, cheery commentary on the sights and was always ready with a witty anecdote or a bit of useful advice. The miles just flow by when you're in that sort of company. It's a pleasure to meet a quality rider who just 'gets' the idea of a social ride. They're patient with the less able, ensure the group doesn't get too spread out and just generally smooth the ride experience for all. I'm not generally bad at 'reading' people via their web postings, but I really had Bonj all wrong. I'd concocted this mental image of a selfish twat so wrapped up in themselves that the real world barely impinges. How wrong can you be, I'm humbled by the largesse of his spirit


----------



## mike e (27 Sep 2009)

A lovely day out with faces old and new. Thanks to marinyork for the ride, longers and hulver and the London lad's from my neck of the woods... I didn't really talk to Bonj as such as the little time he spent with us on this ride was at the front, it does seem a little pointless in making the effort to turn up for a "*social*" ride only to sod off when it doesn't fit in with your own agenda... 

Back to the ride, and after a little delay to our departure time we set off in brilliant sunshine with little wind making for ideal cycling conditions. A fairly direct route out of Sheffield and we was soon on our first gentle-ish climb out into the countryside, this then followed a short, sharp drop past our first reservoir of the day (Damflask). And then the first tough climb but well worth the views at the top, some lovely rolling roads with very little traffic took us round Dale Dike and Strines reservoirs, it was along this stretch that we passed the folly (details which have been descibed in detail) Shortly after the Strines pub a lovely climb through the Bole Edge plantation brought on some serious "King of the Mountains" action, unfortunately this resulted in a number of riders, myself including, missing a junction, by the time we had realized we were quite a way up the road but we managed to stop before taking on another big descent, well most of us stopped. ILB was so chuffed with his newly aquired KOM points that he just kept going he finally stopped on the other side of the valley at a junction where we could see him but he could not hear us shouting. No mobile phone signal so we called upon postman pat to deliver our message, ILB finally re-grouping as we then did with the main bunch. We could now carry on our merry way down a fast but quite technical (read broken road)


----------



## mike e (27 Sep 2009)

OK, so I just pressed submit by mistake, so we carry on because I know your all on the edge of your seats.....

So were flying down the descent passing Agden reservoir and into the Bradfields, so what do we now know about the Bradfields...

1) Low is very nice, has a nice pub (with bouncy castle) but the pub was very busy for food so we went elsewhere

2) High is very nice and also has a nice pub (no bouncy castle but better views) and did lovely food, ask about Hulver's burger.

Separating the Low from the High is a road that is a little on the steep side, now I'm not the best at maths so someone on here can help, in just over 1/2 a mile it rises 317ft. All I know, it was very, very, very steep.

marinyork approaches the top of a very steep hill






The pub was very welcome at this point and we all enjoyed fine food and drink, with spectacular views, and a church serving up a very noisy wedding.

After dinner there was some bike fixing, ILB apparently didn't enjoy going up the big hills in big chainring, we had another Teef raffle, this time marinyork won which seemed quite appropriate, and it was a nice prize - a London underground tea towel - which he was well chuffed with. We then had a group picture but mine's missing TopCat1...?

An exciting moment is just seconds away...





TopCat1 lost?? or maybe taking the picture....




See how North and South are bonding....

To be continued..........


----------



## mike e (27 Sep 2009)

bonj said:


> wouldn't worry too much about keeping up - it's a social ride really not a race, i'm sure the faster ones will wait for the slower. main thing is to make usre you're appropriately fed, geared, and tyred



hmmmmmmmmmm.......................


----------



## Aperitif (27 Sep 2009)

In the manner of CycleChat forum names, I'm suggesting that marinyork gets a makeover, and becomes 'bianchisheff.'


----------



## mike e (27 Sep 2009)

Aperitif said:


> In the manner of CycleChat forum names, I'm suggesting that marinyork gets a makeover, and becomes 'bianchisheff.'



Would that then mean we'd also have 'bianchibrent'.


----------



## Aperitif (27 Sep 2009)

mike e said:


> Would that then mean we'd also have 'bianchibrent'.



No, but possibly a 'mankygreenjedi' instead of a red one!


----------



## mike e (27 Sep 2009)

Beware people of Sheffield, if you see this in your rear view mirror move over...


----------



## mike e (27 Sep 2009)

Beware people of everywhere......
View My Video


----------



## topcat1 (27 Sep 2009)

Wow!

First off thank you Martin for suggesting i join you and for driving us up and back.
Marin Longers Hulver(your hairs on fire) Mike and Andy great to meet you on quite possibly the best ride of the year (for me).

After we unloaded the Sun from the van (that's right we brought the sun with us) we all met up at the station (did i mention the fountain?) it wasn't long before we were riding up out of the city. Andy had mech problems for most of the day but this didn't stop him from challenging for the KOM at every rise.

We passed a field with horses that i thought were statues until they moved, after that it was a blur of amazing views and riding up and down valleys.

There was one hill by the the pub stop that sorted me for the day, after riding up that i was walking up the rest of them.





Can you beat this?

Seriously no write up is going to do yesterday justice
have a look at the pics

http://tinypic.com/a/1byv9/3


did i mention the fountain?


----------



## Aperitif (27 Sep 2009)

mike e said:


> Beware people of everywhere......
> View My Video



Nothing to see here...move on.

Be very afraid if you see me carrying a handbag on a ride...once I start dancing around it I go 'all Northern lass' like... 

Impressive pics again Dave - a veritable laugh throughout the day, once again.


----------



## longers (27 Sep 2009)

Aperitif said:


> In the manner of CycleChat forum names, I'm suggesting that marinyork gets a makeover, and becomes 'bianchisheff.'



By that reasoning you could easily rename yourself - Look, Planes.

Pointing optional.


----------



## dellzeqq (27 Sep 2009)

It was an odd sort of a day. You could say it was two rides in a van, with a bit of a pootle inbetweentimes. And, before anything else is said - they were two big rides in a van, with our chauffeur keeping up a formidable level of concentration through London traffic, by motorway road works and the round and round roundabouts, strung like pearls along the A61. A hearty thankyou to Aperitif for undertaking the Herculean task of conveying the Southern Contingent to Sheffield.

And a hearty thankyou to Marinyork, who lead us up hill and down dale and around reservoir after reservoir, and who must have imagined that he had become a kind of tour guide, so frequently did we stop to take pictures of the scenery, pictures of each other, and pictures of each other standing in front of the scenery. His plans were trimmed by mechanicals, an ILB solo excursion and a lengthy lunch interval, not to mention a wedding and a visit to a shrine to motorcycling. I'm not sure, to coin a Bonjism, that the last hill was mapalogically neccessary, but the view from Burley Rocks was as good a view of Sheffield as you'll get other than from space.

And then there was Bonj. We weren't introduced so I had barely worked out the identity behind the sunglasses when he left us tending ILB's front mech, leaving not so much a smile as a relic of his company. It may be, of course, that he returned later, like Frodo of the Shire, wearing an invisible cloak, observing our less-than-serious meanderings with grim satisfaction, but, if he did, I hope he understood our happiness.

Magic moments? Hulver whooshing past me on a downhill, braking just that little bit too late, and then skidding ever so elegantly, his back wheel travelling sideways, but remaining impeccably upright as his front went off the edge of the road. Asking the motorcyclist with the 140mph teatray what his wife thought of his sidecar racing, and being told she was the one in the sidecar - they have a remarkable marriage! Mike getting up the Bradfield hill in fixed - it's 1 in 5 in places Mike, and I thought I did reasonably well to manage it with a 51 inch gear. The 'fast, busy' A6102 - what can I tell you, MY, the A406 it ain't. And, above all, the hills, the heather, the sky, the deep blue of the reservoirs, the drystone walls, the names Bolsterstone and Oughtibridge and the sturdy churches. We didn't go far, but we'll remember it for a long while to come.

http://www.ontheedgeracing.com/pemAp2009/ not for the fainthearted!


----------



## hulver (27 Sep 2009)

What a fantastic day.

Short ride to the station to meet everybody. I'm not really sure of people's usernames, but a couple of people were already there when I turned up. I headed for the cyclechat jersey and said hi.

Once we were all assembled we headed out of Sheffield on the quick route, which I think was the flattest bit of the whole ride.

We negociated the tram tracks, and headed up a shallow but long incline. Then downhill to Damflask Reservoir. Over the top of the dam, then marinyork shouted "Left!" to the vocal dismay of many as we turned up what appeared to be a vertical wall.

Once I'd caught the others up at the top, and after a quick comfort break over a wall, we were off again.

ILB was having some trouble with his gears, and was stuck in his big ring. "It's ok, I'll just honk up the hills" he said, and he did. We all fiddled with ILB's ring for a bit, and then Bonj was gone.

marinyork was filling us in on the history of various places on the route. We were admired an optical illusion behind a large folly, that had been turned into some sort of cow trap.

We went past Dale Dyke Reservoir.

There are advantages to being at the back, as you don't go flying past the turns.

We took a bit of a break, and ate some of MacB's awesome flapjack. Eventually communications were established and the group (minus bonj) met up again, and we headed towards Bradfield.

Past Agden reservoir and into Low Bradfield. We were going to stop at a pub for lunch. Some people were getting quite excited about the prospect of the bouncy castle, but a quick "We don't serve your type in here" and we had to leave again.

As it turned out that was quite a good thing, as I don't think I could have made it up the hill to High Bradfield with a full stomach.

That was quite some hill. I ended up having to walk it.

The lunch was well worth it though. A massive burger, with Brie and Bacon, along with a huge plate of chips and onion rings. I couldn't finish it.

I think the extra weight from the lunch was to blame for my over enthusiastic downhill. I streaked past almost everybody (there's some advantages to being 6 stone overweight, you fly down the hills) but wasn't quite able to stop in time, locking up the back wheel in the process. I did manage to keep the bike upright, although I was considering jumping off at one point. There was quite a drop on the other side of the patch of grass I stopped on. 

Past Broomhead reservoir and on towards Stocksbridge. A quick pause to consult the map and I saw a bush covered in hundreds on honey bees.

A fairly flat bit through Stocksbridge and Deepcar and onto Oughtibridge and the final large hill of the day. Up to the viewing point, where a few group pictures were taken (minus bonj of course) and then back down towards Sheffield.

We stopped to admire an old racing motorbike and sidecar, then down into Sheffield where a football match was just kicking out. Plenty of filtering practise on the way back to the station, where I waved goodbye to the southern lot and headed back up the hills to home.

Fantastic day out, it was great to meet everybody. I did feel like I was holding everybody up, not a good idea to give blood 4 days before a hilly ride like this. At least waiting for me you had plenty of time to admire the views. 

I didn't envy those who had to get in the van for a long drive home. I was quite glad to be in by six and tucking in to a couple of isotonic beers.

Many thanks to marinyork for organising this, and for aranging such fantastic weather.


----------



## Aperitif (27 Sep 2009)

Matthew - you didn't hold anyone up.

This bit though is a complete lie:



> A massive burger, with Brie and Bacon, along with a huge plate of chips and onion rings. *I couldn't finish it*



Well done you - putting up with the Southern rough...mikee I mean


----------



## hulver (27 Sep 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Matthew - you didn't hold anyone up.
> 
> This bit though is a complete lie:
> 
> ...



I left some chips, and an onion ring.


----------



## MacB (27 Sep 2009)

Hulver, I'd forgotten the skiddy braking bit, myself and Teef had reached the bottom first, to be met by a steep bend with a T junction at the end. We're yelling 'steady' back up to try and warn the rest of you, but were anticipating disaster. How you stayed upright, and retained control, I've no idea. I felt like I was watching in slo-mo and was already wincing in anticipation of your crash. 

Jane was very pleased at all the praise for the flapjack so made another tray of it this afternoon. It would appear to have vanished already I blame the kids


----------



## Aperitif (27 Sep 2009)

man and nature in harmony 


Building on dellzeqq's post, I can only offer the following snippets of pleasure...




- (the guy said it was ok to show the numberpate)	the website, for the hard of remembering!	





the teatray





the wifemobile - the related history of which is below. I asked him, of all the bikes - four beasts in the garage + the 'teatray' AND 15, yes fifteen racebikes dotted around the premises - which one was the fastest. He replied "Oh, this one I reckon" pointing towards his wife's Britten 'replica'. 1000cc of monster!

http://www.britten.co.nz/
the Britten website - 'the wife' (her name is 'Shelli' - it's emblazoned on the fuel tank of her runabout) has got the documentation for bike No:19...she was so taken by the story of how the guy took on Ducati that she wanted one herself! The exhausts on the pictured bike were made by the guy we met, from two Mitsubishi Subaru tail pipes welded together and chromed, and the stainless steel exhausts were hydroformed (he casually mentioned) by himself, in the workshop in the back garden!!!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydroforming hydroforming


It's people like this that make you sick!

Oh and another thing. To power the 'teatray', he might purchase a Hillman Imp for £50 notes, say. Dump the chassis, all the superfluous detail. Keep the engine; bastardise the lot - retain the piston rod...then machine half of that away. Et voila! - a tiny bit of the death machine that his missus lays on. The man is a wizard. Funnily enough, he said that there was a fellow 'oop North' who had a garage full of Hillman Imp engines. "Fancy that!" (No ferrets - just Hillman Imps)


----------



## bonj2 (27 Sep 2009)

Sorry for being a bit unsociable! 
It wasn't actually intentional, honestly. It was definitely not a case of "these guys are idiots, i'm buggering off", it was more "ooh - hang on, where *_are_* they all? I've not taken a turning here, have I..."

For me the day started off with the usual pre-ride energy-laden breakfast of fried bread, sausages and boiling beans. I then proceeded to fit a new shiny cassette and chain on my scott, which was to be my steed for the day, but which i had noticed was past the chain stretch limit earlier in the week. Ho hum. The cassette wobbles about. Have i been sold a dud? Have i accidentally bought a 10 speed and dropped one of the cogs? Oh well. Can't ride it like that! only one way to resolve this.... so down comes the planet x.

The downside of that is that (at least to me anyway) that bike just cries out to be ridden hard, so i was mentally prepared for pumping tarmac, rather than being the genial guide!

But from the little i did see of the southern delegation they all seemed to be an interesting bunch, and would have liked to see more of you so if there is going to be a return 'north meets south' ride as redjedi alludes to then i'd love to come, if i'd be welcome. When in all likeliness i'll be on SS.

Andy - sorry bout your mech! had no idea. my diagnosis is lack of use. Take it off, keep exercising it (use it as a stress toy in lectures) to get it fluid again, and don't go down south for more than 1 month at a time and you should avoid that problem in future 

dellzeqq - sorry i didn't understand your poetry. I did however assume you'd made it up on the spot.

anyhow i must get back to my message body wrapping, soap headers, and message body member attributes.


----------



## redjedi (27 Sep 2009)

Good write-up Hulver.

Any chance you can put your Garmin data onto a map and link it for us. I'd like to admire some of the hills I rode walked up.

I actually only walked up one, into HIGH Bradfield, but only because I saw ILovewalkingbikes doing it, so had to make him feel better


----------



## redjedi (27 Sep 2009)

Aperitif said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydroforming hydroforming



" This technique is particularly popular with the high-end sports car industry and is also frequently employed in the *shaping of aluminium tubes for bicycle frames*."

We should have asked him to build us some new bikes while we were there


----------



## hulver (27 Sep 2009)

redjedi said:


> Good write-up Hulver.
> 
> Any chance you can put your Garmin data onto a map and link it for us. I'd like to admire some of the hills I rode walked up.
> 
> I actually only walked up one, into HIGH Bradfield, but only because I saw ILovewalkingbikes doing it, so had to make him feel better



High Bradfield is well named.

www.bikehike.co.uk/mapview.php?id=21516

Is my Garmin route. Ignore the start and end bit, that's just me getting to the Station and back.


----------



## Aperitif (28 Sep 2009)

Thanks for the mat info Mapphew - we'll know where to pop in for tea next time the funbus glides into Sheff!

OK - serious research has uncovered further evidence of CycleChat's answer to the Turin Shroud. (I suppose we should have gone straight to the police when he got lost - they could have done a small drawing..."it would have been of little Ben e-fit!"  )






And, keeping with the religious theme, there was a moment in the pub where I found myself (and this is the gospel truth) between Matthew, Mark and Luke!






Testament a go-go: L to R
'Allah'stair, Paul, Andrew, Simeon, Matthew, Mary's ass, Mark, Luke, King David and, seated front, St Michael.
In the window - Benjamin.


----------



## mike e (28 Sep 2009)

Priceless photoshopping...


----------



## mistral (28 Sep 2009)

Very sad I missed this one, looks like you had a brilliant time.

I've been busy off the bike, helping my wife recover from a double knee op and then getting my daughter settled in to Liverpool University.

Looking forward to fnrttc

Mike E, remind me that I still owe you a fiver from last Sarfend run!


----------



## mike e (28 Sep 2009)

mistral said:


> Very sad I missed this one, looks like you had a brilliant time.
> 
> I've been busy off the bike, helping my wife recover from a double knee op and then getting my daughter settled in to Liverpool University.
> 
> ...



You still owe me a fiver from the last Sarfend run!


----------



## hulver (28 Sep 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Thanks for the mat info Mapphew - we'll know where to pop in for tea next time the funbus glides into Sheff!



No worries. My address is very easy to find anyway, that's why I wasn't bothered about posting the route.

Nice 'shopping.


----------



## Davywalnuts (28 Sep 2009)

Wow, I missed a proper good treat and a great pub burger again!! Damn!!!

Really looked awesome! The backdrop scenery is quite amazing!!

Just two questions, 

1, Who got the fastest speed down hill and what was it, as those downhills look mentalist! 

2, Did I spot mudguards on redJedi's bike?? A Bianchi with mudguards??


----------



## Aperitif (28 Sep 2009)

I got 62kph as a max on one descent but, generally, it was a bit of a brake grinder for the most part - the surfaces having a variety of textures...


----------



## Davywalnuts (28 Sep 2009)

Aperitif said:


> I got 62kph as a max on one descent but, generally, it was a bit of a brake grinder for the most part - the surfaces having a variety of textures...



39mph?? I was doing that following a HGV this morning.. shame on you all!

Excuses excuses....


----------



## 4F (28 Sep 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> 2, Did I spot mudguards on redJedi's bike?? A Bianchi with mudguards??



Yeah I spotted that and they managed to get bonj in the same photo as well, 2 for the price of 1


----------



## Aperitif (28 Sep 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> 39mph?? I was doing that because I got my thigh covers caught in the tailgate of a HGV this morning.. shame on you all!
> 
> Excuses excuses....



Fixed that for you Davy.

I know there's not much weight difference between us, (It's just a height thing...) but I assure you, it was fast enough - unless of course one wants one's wheel to explode on a lunar landscape replica piece of road!


----------



## Scoosh (28 Sep 2009)

4F said:


> Yeah I spotted that and they managed to get bonj in the same photo as well, 2 for the price of 1


This thread is ..... without PHOTOS


----------



## redjedi (28 Sep 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Wow, I missed a proper good treat and a great pub burger again!! Damn!!!
> 
> Really looked awesome! The backdrop scenery is quite amazing!!
> 
> ...



Only 35mph for me. The descents weren't really long enough to get up a decent speed, they were either to bumpy or had lot's of blind/tight corners. I think I wore about half the rubber off my brake blocks 

Actually I think I got the 35mph on the flatish bit heading back into Sheffield, the bit my bike was made for 

As for the mudguard, I did leave the sunny south 3 days before the ride, so had to go prepared for all eventualities. 
I meant to take it off before the cameras came out, but in my haste to strip off my jeans in the middle of the street, I completely forgot. 



4F said:


> Yeah I spotted that and managed they to get bonj in the same photo as well, 2 for the price of 1



It may have been the presence of my mudgaurd that put the final nail in coffin...... bunch of amateurs!


----------



## Aperitif (28 Sep 2009)

scoosh said:


> This thread is ..... without PHOTOS



Post #323 scoosh - bonj is making the sign of the cross...


----------



## Davywalnuts (28 Sep 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Fixed that for you Davy.
> 
> I know there's not much weight difference between us, (It's just a height thing...) but I assure you, it was fast enough - unless of course one wants one's wheel to *explode* on a lunar landscape replica piece of road!



After finally getting my now fixed Mavic rear wheel back, I proceeded to stupidly over-inflate the inner tube and consequently, almost lost the hearing to my right ear... 

Luckily, rim is okay! Am cursed with these wheels I tell thee! 

And yes, I have a lower centre of gravity, helps alot!


----------



## Scoosh (28 Sep 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Post #323 scoosh - bonj is making the sign of the cross...


My apologies - I have committed the cardinal sin of not reading the whole thread   

He does look like a SERIOUS cyclist ....... 





... as does the guy in red.


----------



## Aperitif (28 Sep 2009)

Luke making sure that we had enough room to move. All the locals scarpered when he dropped his trousers!


----------



## redjedi (28 Sep 2009)

scoosh said:


> My apologies - I have committed the cardinal sin of not reading the whole thread
> 
> He does look like a SERIOUS cyclist .......



 That would be me. Topcat's camera is much more flattering than Mikeeee's.






> ... as does the guy in red.



That would be Bonj.....apparently, trying not to make eye contact with the ***guard.


----------



## marinyork (28 Sep 2009)

Glad you all had a good ride. Didn't think the descents were too bad I think I got up to 42mph- said by someone classed as a very poor descender who did them faster (was trying to catch people for the right turn). I deliberately took people down Windy Bank as had we gone another route that has a poorer surface and is much more technical I was worried about people not leaning enough into corners and careering off or leaning too much and collecting into a wall. Shame we had to chop about ten miles off but there was only two other reservoirs. You also missed a couple more very tight bends.

Road surfaces, well... and thanks for the tea towel.


----------



## topcat1 (28 Sep 2009)

Thank you Marinyork for a great day out even if it was a short ride, 




well worth the trip.


----------



## bonj2 (28 Sep 2009)

> I thought you'd gone?



I to all intents and purposes have. ( still read now and then though to check for stuff about rides, which i hope there will be 'cos i would like to see more of people and them of me, and would like to redeem myself by taking a social ride for what it is, as just that. But that is the main value i see in the forum now.)
There are quite a few rides in 2010 which i would like to either join people on here on, or cajole them into joining me on, anyhow.

yhpm. (or will soon).


----------



## mike e (28 Sep 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> 39mph?? I was doing that following a HGV this morning.. shame on you all!
> 
> Excuses excuses....



Davy, it wasn't just the dodgy road surfaces on the descents, you had to keep a keen look out for furniture...






Already posted once, but well worth a re-post...


----------



## dellzeqq (28 Sep 2009)

Davy, had you descended any of those hills at 39mph your thighs would have clenched so hard your shorts would have exploded.


----------



## Aperitif (28 Sep 2009)

Sofa so good mikee - do you think you should try for a third post? 

We would have been struggling with the 'technical descents' marin...the technical ascents were bad enough at the speed of a constipated donkey. Must get some Cyclecraft lessons under my belt. A lovely day, thanks.



> "Thanks for the tea towel"



You won it fair and square in the mouseketeer awayday raffle! The only problem was that you let slip that you collected tea towels.  What are the chances of chosing something like that, you winning the draw and also having a penchant for things that leave me feeling all washed up? Pretty long odds I reckon...

Last but not least, your bike - the back wheel has a dubious piece of plastic by the cassette. Is it a bit of wrapping that needs to be snipped off? I think so...





and let's not forget Davy. He stayed in the smoke for a bloke who wanted his woofers. The hombre was a no show and Davy missed out on bonj's company...they would have been as one I'm sure.

Saw this sign and thought of you when we stopped Davy...





not because it was lovely grub, it just looked like you sunbathing face down on a Thai beach - three weeks into your hols!


----------



## mike e (28 Sep 2009)

When we was settee'ing off on this ride, I never thought we'd furnish ourselves with a nice place for a break...

THE END.....................I promise...


----------



## Aperitif (29 Sep 2009)

You mean it's the last time this action shot of two riders 'chaising' down the leaders will be shown mikee? 
Could be true - after that, we went back to divan.


----------



## Aperitif (14 Jan 2010)

And.
Today I was discussing the Dura-Ace cassette ratio of my new bike with someone at Planet X and I said, " It was a bit of a ba$tard in Bradfield and I was pleased to spin upwards..." (While slacker mikee did it on fixed).
'Oh! Aye! - he replied. I live in Bradfield - no problem, but that little hill from Lower to Upp...'


----------



## topcat1 (14 Jan 2010)

wot new bikes' this then???


----------



## Aperitif (14 Jan 2010)

topcat1 said:


> wot new bikes' this then???



Dave - It's nothing 'new' to you..."Mr Assosbling".


----------



## MacB (14 Jan 2010)

topcat1 said:


> wot new bikes' this then???



picture of it in his avatar


----------



## marinyork (14 Jan 2010)

Makes sense. Planet-X is outside Doncaster and sometime soon the warehouse is moving to Sheffield.

I take it the discussion of the cassette means you're coming back for more?


----------



## Aperitif (14 Jan 2010)

marinyork said:


> Makes sense. Planet-X is outside Doncaster and sometime soon the warehouse is moving to Sheffield.
> 
> I take it the discussion of the cassette means you're coming back for more?



OOOOOoooooo! Get You!

"Coming back for more eh?" Exactly how much fatigue did the Southern Peloton experience at the hands of our revered hosts from Oop North? (Sorry bonj- it ain't about you this time.)

And what happened on the "Southern Softie" night ride? Oh yeh! Andy's Café at 04:00 was a "non-conformist existential experience, followed by a deflated rouleur..."

Of course the boys will be back marin.


----------

